# ¡Comienza la campaña del hundimiento de Susana Díaz! por Spiriman



## Justo Bueno (15 Nov 2018)

_Se está liando pardísima en Granada. Gusana Díaz abriendo campaña en el palacio de congresos de la ciudad, y van a recibirla el médico Jesús Candel alias "Spiriman", azote de la corrupción en la sanidad; Daniel Tejero Navas, policía local de Puente Genil represaliado por la mafia psociolista del pueblo; y un montón de gente más. Tenéis que ver el vídeo, no tiene desperdicio. Entre afónico, histérico, eufórico y cabreado, aquí un extracto: _

"(...) entonces, os he contado que ha habido una jueza, que ha cogido y ha presentado unos videos de un canal, en una vista que yo tenía que no se ha personado el fiscal jefe, el cual me había denunciado y no se ha personado... pues el video que han puesto, viene de un canal que utiliza simbología nazi, que manipula mis videos para achacarme cosas que no son, como son violencia a las mujeres, violencia de género, me tacha de homófobo, de fascista, de yo no sé cuantas cosas más... cosas que puse en manos de la policia nacional porque son verdaderos delitos como ellos me informaron, de la parte de delitos tecnológicos... bueno, pues lo grave de esto y lo que os voy a decir esta noche es muy grave... la persona, que es dueña de ese canal, el muy gilipollas, porque hay que ser gilipollas... aparte de corrupto, y ahora os cuento porqué, se ha presentado despues de mi video en la policía nacional, para decir que no investiguen que el canal es suyo... se llama Juan Pérez, Juan Pérez, el que conjun junto con (se gira hacia la gente y dice "diles que bajen el volumen un poco" : junto con Juan Pinilla, el cantaor de flamenco, y 2500 gilipollas apesebraos sociolistos de mierda, gentuza, lo que son gentuza, que nos roba aqui como la que nos está robando Andalucía que está aqui dentro la cabrona, ese es el tio que puso la denuncia, que ha sido el puto mercenario de esta sinvergüenza al que conoce, y que le ha servido a Susana Diaz para presentarme una denuncia la cual ha cometido graves graves graves irregularidades y abusos de poder. Esa persona que se llama Juan Pérez está siendo investigado por el juzgado, por una querella por contratos que nos pasaron del SAS, gente buena que la hay, de más de 400.000 euros en fraudes en contrataciones. Un tio que negó que conocía a Martín Blanco, que no tenía ninguna relación con el hospital, escuchar lo que estoy diciendo... contratos de este periodista apesebrao de 400.000 euros... fraudes!! fraudes en contratos, que están ya más que constatados, que han hecho al juez investigarlo por parte de la UDEF... así hay asín... pero este tio ha sido el que han utilizado par aosrquestar toda esta mierda, y utilizar videos manipulados... porque mis videos están colgados y solamente tenéis que compartir... no me arrepiento de ninguno de mis insultos, a esta organización, a estos criminales de mierda, a estos delincuentes... y es lo que mañana le voy a decir al jefe de servicio Nefrología el doctor Osuna, otro grandísimo hijodeputa, mala persona, que ha cometido delitos contra pacientes, empeorando su calidad de vida y jugando con su vida, como estare mañana diciéndoselo a una juez, en una puta demanda civil que me pone, pero esta es la justicia que tenemos, donde hay gente que es gentuza, como Mari Ángeles la jueza del número... ya no me acuerdo, o del número 2 o del número no se que... pero la M. Angeles de esta mañana, que la tia ha vulnerado mi derecho a la defensa, y que ha presentado hoy pruebas falsas, videos de este canal de este hijodeputa de Juan Pérez, que ha presentado manipulados, manipulados atención... esto es lo que han hecho, un canal de youtube que se llama spiriman spiritrans, que solamente tiene 24 suscriptores, un canal que han utilizado esta gentuza del PSOE, porque los que seais realmente socialistas, tenéis que hundir este puto partido, como el PP, y como todos aquellos que prevarican, que malversan fondos públicos, que están corrompiendo los valores de esta sociedad, y que encima tienen sus garras, sus garras llegan a la justicia... y hay algunos jueces que se dejan corromper por esta panda de cabrones... esto es grave, esto es grave lo que estoy diciendo, pero que es grave que ya hoy este soplapollas que es lo que hay que ser, porque hay que ser soplapollas, que no deja ni terminar la investigación policial, que se presente reconociendo esto... ESTÁS HUNDIDA SUSANA DIAZ, y el martes dia 20 va a saber todo este pais, la clase de persona que eres... lo que has hecho! lo que has hecho este tiempo... no tiene nombre lo que has hecho, y estás aqui dándole un sermoncito, un discurso, a gente que te has traido en tus puñeteros autobuses, pagados y con su bocadillo aqui, gente mayor de la que te aprovechas, gente que luchó por esta tierra, y que ahora les das su paguica, que les prometes cosas y nos estás engañando, y estamos cansados, cansados de ti, de estar presididos por una delincuente que es lo que eres... (aparece en escena Daniel Tejero Navas, el policía local) (...)"

¡Comienza la campaña del hundimiento de Susana Díaz! - YouTube


----------



## Guillotin (15 Nov 2018)

Pobre Susana, pobre mujer, solo tiene 80 euros en la cuenta, como tenga que pagar unas rondas de cervecitas en Granada no va a tener dinero para el autobus de vuelta a Zevilla.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:18 ----------

Juan Perez, te deseo una feliz entrada en el trullo, por palmero y mariachi.
O mejor, retiro lo escrito, te deseo que tengas que ir a trabajar todos los dias por un cuenco de arroz, como la gran mayoria de los españoles que vivimos en este pais.


----------



## Despotricador (15 Nov 2018)

Si Vox reúne a 3.000 en Sevilla y ésta sólo junta a 2.000 en Granada, iagual algo no va demasiado bien para el Psoe.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Nov 2018)

¡Un aplauso a los palmeros de Susi! - YouTube

---------- Post added 15-nov-2018 at 22:53 ----------

¡Y luego los violentos somos nosotros! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Nov 2018)

Increíble lo vivido esta noche... - YouTube


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Nov 2018)

JAJAJAJA!!! Eso es un Maidán, y no los que hace el HDP de Soros!!
Espero que se extienda a toda España.

---------- Post added 16-nov-2018 at 06:21 ----------

La Sanidad está podrida, en Andalucía y en toda España.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Nov 2018)

Arriba hilo, que se vea bien la podredumbre que hay en Andalucía.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (16 Nov 2018)

David contra la puta gorda de goliat.

Suerte a spiriman.

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Debunker (16 Nov 2018)

Al PSOE en Andalucía no lo tumba ni una bomba nuclear. Al paso que vamos al PSOE no lo tumbamos en España en general. 

En fin suerte a Andalucía y ojalá que la labor de spiriman obtenga resultados, pero lo dudo.


----------



## El DesPromotor (16 Nov 2018)

Para hundir a la fontanera, primero se tienen que agotar los fondos de la Junta de Andalucía.


----------



## Ulises 33 (16 Nov 2018)

Desgraciadamente no verán mis ojos a los psicópatas sociatas fuera de la Junta.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Nov 2018)

_Hay otro hilo sobre las andanzas de Spiriman en Temas Calientes. Seguiré actualizando la información y colgando sus videos tanto en este hilo como en el otro. Se agradecen aportaciones de los foreros. Saludos._

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/1080914-jesus-candel-spiriman-anuncia-bombazo-contra-maria-jesus-montero-ministra-de-hacienda.html


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (16 Nov 2018)

Que se ahorre el trabajo que Susana va a ganar y por bastante.

Mira que no me gusta VOX pero en esta ocasión, viendo que no hay alternativa, es casi el único voto poetesta que queda por allí, total nada va a cambiar, pero por lo menos puedes meter algún elemento ruidoso en el parlamento andaluz.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (16 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> ESTÁS HUNDIDA SUSANA DIAZ, y el martes dia 20 va a saber todo este pais, la clase de persona que eres... lo que has hecho! lo que has hecho este tiempo...



Perdonar mi desconocimiento, pero ¿que pasa el Martes 20? Ojala sea algo que haga caer todo el entramado del PSOE en Andalucia......


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Nov 2018)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Perdonar mi desconocimiento, pero ¿que pasa el Martes 20? Ojala sea algo que haga caer todo el entramado del PSOE en Andalucia......



_Hace 10 días Jesús publicó esto en su página de feisbuk_: 

*Spìriman*:

"Atención medios de descomunicación de toda España!!!!!

Me acaban de llegar las pruebas para implicar a Susana Díaz en presuntos delitos de prevaricación y malversación de fondos públicos.

Esta semana presentaré la querella criminal contra ella. Os informaré al respecto cuando esté presentada.

Pase lo que pase el día 2 de diciembre, ya no puedes ser presidenta de nada Susanita. De nada. ¿Y tú estudiaste derecho? :XX::XX:Tiene cojones que un médico chabacano y vulgar te haya cazado!!! :XX::XX:

Algunos no me creísteis y seguís sin creerme. Realmente, me importa un bledo. Y después de ella, van a caer unos cuantos más.

: #Yeah"





"

_Habrá que esperar al dia 20 para ver qué tiene guardado el doctor contra Susana. Aunque él suele considerar un "bombazo" prácticamente cualquier información sobre la corrupción, y puede que lo sea, ya sabemos el nivel de tolerancia al mangoneo de nuestros conciudadanos... Solo estoy especulando, pero podría tener algo que ver con ésto: 

La Junta dio la mina de Aznalcóllar a una empresa que aún no existía | Andalucía 

Veremos._


----------



## Kriegsmarine (16 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> _Hace 10 días Jesús publicó esto en su página de feisbuk_:
> 
> *Spìriman*:
> 
> ...



Ojala sea verdad......


----------



## hijodepantera (16 Nov 2018)

No veis todo lo que le esta cayendo a las menestras y no dimite ni una zorra de esta, lo de la Delgado con el comisario es BRUTAL!!! pues imaginad la pobrecilla gusana de los 80 euros...ni en que le saquen un pasado como serial killer la apartan en gandalucia del poder.
Gandalucia reparte mejor la migajas que naziluña ya que en esta ultima tienes que hablar su puto dialecto y pensar cosas como que Colón era catalino.


----------



## J-Z (16 Nov 2018)

Gusana volverá a arrasar y junto a pablemos iniciará el 11º reich gandaluz.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Nov 2018)

"Acabo de salir del juicio por la demanda civil que me interpone el jefe servicio y sinvergüenza dr. Osuna y que me pide 58000 €. Seguramente haya condena a pesar de los hechos que aquí en sede judicial, y que publicaré cuando se pronuncie la jueza. #yeah"

Seguramente haya condena. - YouTube


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2018)

Jesús Candel el puto heroe nacional


----------



## Anne B. (16 Nov 2018)

Que tenga cuidado Spiriman con los insultos que le pueden pillar por ahi, yo entiendo que esta harto,pero interesa que este en la calle.

Y de que partido es?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (16 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> "Acabo de salir del juicio por la demanda civil que me interpone el jefe servicio y sinvergüenza dr. Osuna y que me pide 58000 €. Seguramente haya condena a pesar de los hechos que aquí en sede judicial, y que publicaré cuando se pronuncie la jueza. #yeah"
> 
> Seguramente haya condena. - YouTube



Lo de este país es ALUCINANTE. Hay que echar abajo toda esta mierda, pero ya.


----------



## hartman2 (16 Nov 2018)

os lo digo putana diaz puede elegir al azar fusilar a 10.000 andaluces que seguira siendo la mas votd.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Nov 2018)

Entrevista Radio Elite Sevilla 15/11/18 - YouTube


----------



## Anne B. (16 Nov 2018)

Pero el Spiriman es podemita o no? que esto me recuerda mucho al chaletes y ya sabemos como acabo la cosa.


----------



## juantxxxo (16 Nov 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Pero el Spiriman es podemita o no? que esto me recuerda mucho al chaletes y ya sabemos como acabo la cosa.



Se contradice en ese tema, dice que va a votar nulo (sospecho que ha sido votante de podemos). Entiendo que tiene pruebas contra la sultana que puede presentar a un juez, pero luego da la de cal a la hora de votar. Hay que mojarse y quitar la dictadura de la psoe en andalucía.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Nov 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> Pero el Spiriman es podemita o no? que esto me recuerda mucho al chaletes y ya sabemos como acabo la cosa.



No es Podemita, ya intentaron hacerse la foto con él, precisamente denuncia que todos los partidos políticos están de acuerdo con joder la sanidad pública y repartirse sus jugosos beneficios.


----------



## Otrasvidas (16 Nov 2018)

Es la hora de que Candel saque la artillería pesada ahora que han mordido el anzuelo.Espero que sea verdad que tiene la situación bajo control y no haya intentado ganarle el pulso a la Junta con pólvora mojada.No veo la hora en la que acabe la dictadura de la que nadie habla,la de unos comunistas que llevan más tiempo en el sillón que lo que estuvo el Caudillo.


----------



## Anne B. (16 Nov 2018)

Guillotin dijo:


> No es Podemita, ya intentaron hacerse la foto con él, precisamente denuncia que todos los partidos políticos están de acuerdo con joder la sanidad pública y repartirse sus jugosos beneficios.




MIentras no me diga que va a votar a VOX no lo voy a dar publicidad, lo siento, no quiero mas gente que vote a los partidos de siempre.

A ver si es un podemita y esta haciendo campaña en contra de la otra para que voten a POTEMOS, que eso ya lo hemos visto antes.


----------



## El DesPromotor (16 Nov 2018)

Si este tío consigue EL MILAGRO de sacar al PSOE y a la tipa esta del poder en Andalucía, yo creo que hay que hacer un crowdfunding en el foro para ponerle una estatua o un chalet en Sotogrande.


----------



## debianita (16 Nov 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> MIentras no me diga que va a votar a VOX no lo voy a dar publicidad, lo siento, no quiero mas gente que vote a los partidos de siempre.
> 
> A ver si es un podemita y esta haciendo campaña en contra de la otra para que voten a POTEMOS, que eso ya lo hemos visto antes.



Que coño va a ser podemita!. Le han llamado machista, nazi ... Ha puesto a los podemitas en su sitio más de una vez. Jesùs como otros tantos españoles, está hasta los cojones de todos los putos políticos. 

En un sistema de mierda como el español, si ese que montan en base a esa carta otorgada, que los bobos llaman constitución española, solo puede haber corrupción. No hay separación de poderes, solo mafias llamadas partidos, que rapiñan a los subditos.

A los que tienen depositadas esperanzas en Vox se llevarán un nuevo chasco. Una vez pillen la teta no la soltarán, se apoltronarán en las instituciones. Se colocarán en las C.C.A.A, si si en esas que dicen que quieren eliminar y a vivir que son dos dias.


----------



## Anne B. (16 Nov 2018)

debianita dijo:


> Que coño va a ser podemita!. Le han llamado machista, nazi ... Ha puesto a los podemitas en su sitio más de una vez. Jesùs como otros tantos españoles, está hasta los cojones de todos los putos políticos.
> 
> En un sistema de mierda como el español, si ese que montan en base a esa carta otorgada, que los bobos llaman constitución española, solo puede haber corrupción. No hay separación de poderes, solo mafias llamadas partidos, que rapiñan a los subditos.
> 
> A los que tienen depositadas esperanzas en Vox se llevarán un nuevo chasco. Una vez pillen la teta no la soltarán, se apoltronarán en las instituciones. Se colocarán en las C.C.A.A, si si en esas que dicen que quieren eliminar y a vivir que son dos dias.




LO siento, pero hasta que no diga que vota a VOX no me lo creo, tiene una pinta a podemita que echa para atras.


----------



## Iron IQ (16 Nov 2018)

Igual me como un owned pero yo apuesto por una victoria histórica de Susana.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Nov 2018)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Si este tío consigue EL MILAGRO de sacar al PSOE y a la tipa esta del poder en Andalucía, yo creo que hay que hacer un crowdfunding en el foro para ponerle una estatua o un chalet en Sotogrande.



• "Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad” • www.justiciaporlasanidad.org - - - 

Colabora con 1€ al mes: 
Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad - Grupo Teaming --- 

Por transferencia periódica a cualquiera de nuestras cuentas: 
ASOCIACION JUSTICIA POR LA SANIDAD CAJA RURAL: ES68 3023 0130 9763 4558 2701 
BANKIA: ES50 2038 3506 8660 0017 9987 
CAIXABANK: ES56 2100 1619 8902 0017 6093 - - - 

Teléfonos: 
-Socios y pedidos camisetas: 627235704 (Beatriz) 
-Organización, eventos, voluntarios, medios, informaciones confidenciales: 675767922 (Elena). 
-Educadores sanitarios: 674344000 (Inma) // 627 78 69 97 (Roberto). - - - 

Emails: 
-Socios, organización y camisetas: asociacion@justiciaporlasanidad.org 
-Administración: administracion@justiciaporlasanidad.org 
-Consultas plazos citas: decreto@justiciaporlasanidad.org -Voluntarios: voluntarios@justiciaporlasanidad.org 
-Prensa: prensa@justiciaporlasanidad.org

¿Estás conmigo? ¡Hazte socio y ayuda! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Nov 2018)

*EDITO*: 

_El visionado de este video me parece de especial importancia para comprender al doctor Jesús Candel y su lucha. No a la violencia física como principio. Lucha por la Sanidad Pública y contra la Corrupción en mayúsculas. Agresiones verbales por su parte como estrategia y como desahogo. TENÉIS QUE VERLO. Ya sabemos todos que la psohez probablemente gane en Andalucía otra vez. Pero la lucha tiene que ir más allá de esta pseudo democracia vendida y humillada por todos los poderes mundiales. Memoria, pero no de la histórica, memoria de la traición de "nuestros políticos". El doctor Candel tiene razón, son basura, son gentuza, son hijosdeputa, son mierda. Quién no conoce en su pueblo o en su región las andanzas sociatas, los enchufes, esa siniestra forma de hacer política. Por supuesto vendidos a todas las ideologías prefabricadas estilo NWO y demás. Me da igual si Spiriman es protaurino, provida, liberal, si adora a la virgen del camino, si es anticomunista. Paso de sectarismos, que es uno de los principales males de la política psociata, peperra, podemita, etc. etc. etc. Asco de política. En fin, seguimos en burbuja. _

*Spiriman*:

"Ramona Guzman Salido: 
Yo vi el video en directo y la secuencia es: 

—Dr. Jesus Candel: ¿ Os han gustado los piononos ? 
—Joven asistente al mitin de Jusana Diaz:¡¡¡¡ PAYASOOooo!!! ¡¡¡¡ BUSCATE UN TRABAJOOOOOO!!!!!! ¡¡¡¡¡PEINATEEEEEE!!!!! 
Se acerca una señora para aclararle a esta joven «que estaba muy exaltada, por cierto» lo siguiene: Que J.Candel no es ningun payaso es MEDICO. Que J.Candel tiene que un trabajo «que no es en un chare a dedo» es medico del SAS con el nivel y el esfuerzo que eso requiere. Que J.Candel tiene poco tiempo para peinarse porque: 1° Cumple con su trabajo con guardias de 24 horas agotadoras. 2° cuida de sus hijos. 3° cuida de los hijos de los demas como spiriman. 4 cuida de todos los andaluces dandonos informacion de lo que hacen los politicos, para que podamos tomar nuestras propias decisiones pero sin seamos manupulados por aquellos que tienen el poder. —La joven asistente al mitin «sin mas» agrede a esta señora. Bueno pues Juan Perez a la conducta de esta joven agresiva lo llama « conducta intachable». Yo ante esta situacion de agresividad por parte de los asistentes de los mitines, no voy a ir, porque como dice este hombre « Juan Perez» me puede pasar algo. Bueno, pues nada, darle las gracias a Juan Perez por advertirme que los asistentes a los mitines de Susana Diaz pueden ser agresivos. #yeah"

¡Abrid los ojos! - YouTube


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Nov 2018)

aguatico dijo:


> David contra la puta gorda de goliat.
> 
> Suerte a spiriman.



Ni gritando todos los Caballeros Jedi de la Galaxia "¡Que la Suerte te acompañe!" a Spiriman, este logrará evitar que Zuzanita gane por goleada en Gandalucía. ienso:


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Nov 2018)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ni gritando todos los Caballeros Jedi de la Galaxia "¡Que la Suerte te acompañe!" a Spiriman, este logrará evitar que Zuzanita gane por goleada en Gandalucía. ienso:



_A mi me da igual que la borregada suciata andaluza siga votando a la Gorrina, el caso es que veo el video anterior, y escucho hablar al doctor Jesús Candel y se me pone la carne de gallina. No hay nadie con tanta fuerza como él contra la partitocracia, el enchufismo, el lameculismo y todo el resto de mierda en España. Por eso estoy muy atento a sus palabras y movimientos, le apoyo totalmente y soy miembro de su asociación JUSTICIA POR LA SANIDAD. Saludos_


----------



## Galiano (17 Nov 2018)

Jesus Candel, alias Spiriman, está demostrando que hay otra forma de hacer política al margen de los corruptos partidos políticos y sus redes clientelares. Y es a través de asociaciones como la que el preside, Justicia por la Sanidad. Los socios colaboran con un mínimo de un euro al mes y el dinero se utiliza para emprender acciones judiciales contra corruptos de la sanidad andaluza, donde las redes clientelares hunden profundamente sus raices. 

Quitaros ya algunos el apesebramiento, adoración y lameculismo con cualquier partido político y pensad y actuad por vosotros mismos, defendiendo vuestros intereses y el de vuestros allegados. Porque hay otra manera de hacer política, desde abajo del todo.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (17 Nov 2018)

Despotricador dijo:


> Si Vox reúne a 3.000 en Sevilla y ésta sólo junta a 2.000 en Granada, iagual algo no va demasiado bien para el Psoe.



Pero es que la gente que vota a la Pesoe en Andalucía lo hace por las paguitas, por el PER o por seguir enchufados en los chiringos de la administración paralela. ¿Para qué van a ir a un mítin de Susanita? ¿Alguien se cree que sus votantes esperan que esa tipa diga algo interesante?

Y en cuanto a lo de denunciar la corrupción, pues está muy bien y es necesario, pero vuelvo a lo mismo: todo el mundo en Andalucía sabe lo que es la Pesoe, y sus votantes mejor que nadie, ya que de ello viven. Nadie puede esperar que bajen los votos a ese partido porque se le descubran aún más casos de corrupción.

Esto sólo se puede resolver mediante quiebra (fin del dinero público que sostiene el tinglado) o mediante liquidación del estado autonómico. La segunda opción me parece mucho más improbable, pero es la que yo preferiría. Pero bueno, si hay quiebra también me vale.

Todo esto no quita para que hayamos de estar profundamente agradecidos con Spiriman.


----------



## Besucher (17 Nov 2018)

El PSOE en Andalucía es la mayor mafia conocida en la Europa post-soviética, y aún así habría que saber cómo era ciertamente la de aquellos lares para poder decidir si no es aún más grande.

Gran parte de la población andaluza está corrupta, y no porque voten al PSOE, que también, sino principalmente porque permiten que lo que hay en esa comunidad se perpetúe con el beneplácito de todos ellos.

No son capaces de ver más lejos, y de descubrir, ni de ver cuando se les pone delante de los ojos, que la misma miseria moral para sus hijos es la que aceptan, cuando aceptan y promueven que la escoria moral que ocupa TODA la alta jerarquía andaluza siga campando a sus anchas.

No sólo tendrían que estar fuera de sus cargos de dirección política, etc., sino que su lugar es el de la prisión hasta el fin de sus días por el mal que han hecho y están haciendo a millones de ciudadanos, a toda una sociedad, no dándole opción nada más que de ser meros sirvientes de sus amos.

Ningún político andaluz, ninguno, quiere que cambie nada, porque todos y cada uno, en su posición, sólo quiere mantener lo que tiene, que sólo es mantener en la miseria y el yugo del clientelismo a la población.

Algo se debería mover en las próximas elecciones para poder empezar a pensar que, realmente, los andaluces quieren salir de donde están. Y ese movimiento empieza porque la población empiece a darse cuenta, y a actuar, de que la política no los moverá ni un dedo de su situación, porque quienes están ahí son los primeros interesados en que todo siga como está, tanto los que mandan como los que no.

Sólo un real movimiento social, que parta de la población, será el que podrá empezar a poner las cosas en su sitio, y a aquellos que merecen estar entre rejas, también.

Todo el apoyo para los andaluces de bien, que son mayoría, a quienes ahora les toca empezar a luchar por su presente, y por el futuro de sus hijos. Espero que todo esto sólo sea el principio de algo mejor, y para eso es a ellos a quienes les toca mover ficha.


----------



## Bestiaju (17 Nov 2018)

Anne B. dijo:


> LO siento, pero hasta que no diga que vota a VOX no me lo creo, tiene una pinta a podemita que echa para atras.



Podemita no, es/era cercano al PSOE. Él mismo ha confesado que les votó en pasadas elecciones. Hasta que se dio de bruces contra el partido. Ya os dije que en Andalucía los sociatas son MUCHO MÁS que un partido político. Son un entramado de poder. Y este es uno de los rebotados que en un momento dado se movió y dejó de salir en la foto.... 

Para que te hagas una idea, conoces a una de las musas de Burbuja ¿UTBH? Este es el del estilo, un progre vergonzante que se ha revuelto contra los suyos al experimentar en sus carnes la tiranía que llevan soportando otros durante décadas. 

Así que NUNCA apoyará a VOX. En todo caso se pondrá de perfil y dirá aquello de que es "apolítico".


----------



## trebol77 (17 Nov 2018)

Como han comentado es más inteligente no insultar y descubrir las verdades haciendo uso de otro lenguaje, que lea a Cervantes y lo entenderá


----------



## hijodepantera (17 Nov 2018)

Besucher dijo:


> El PSOE en Andalucía es la mayor mafia conocida en la Europa post-soviética, y aún así habría que saber cómo era ciertamente la de aquellos lares para poder decidir si no es aún más grande.
> 
> Gran parte de la población andaluza está corrupta, y no porque voten al PSOE, que también, sino principalmente porque permiten que lo que hay en esa comunidad se perpetúe con el beneplácito de todos ellos.
> 
> ...



Solo aprovechándose de una situación de hecatombe mundial como una gran guerra o una gran crisis y mientras la comunidad internacional esta ocupada en otros menesteres, solo asi , podria aprovechar el mierda de rey que tenemos para ejecutar a un centenar de estos hijos de puta y tomar las riendas de verdad del poder...pero eso es muy improbable.


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Nov 2018)

trebol77 dijo:


> Como han comentado es más inteligente no insultar y descubrir las verdades haciendo uso de otro lenguaje, que lea a Cervantes y lo entenderá



_Claro claro, porque él se dedica a eso. Dice que es médico pero es mentira, su misión en la vida es descubrirle las verdades a los señoritos como tu. Gracias por tu aportación de mierda. Saludos._

*Spiriman*:







"Que vuele esta publicación!!! Os pido la Máxima difusión a este post para que llegue a toda Europa y que se hagan eco de la grave situación que está viviendo Vandalucía. Es una llamada de socorro y alerta política
—————————————————————
Este mercenario del PSOE ha manipulado gran parte de mis vídeos en un canal que llama Spiritrump, que está siendo investigado por la policia nacional por presuntos delitos de usurpación e incitación al odio, donde utiliza simbología nazi en ellos e incitación a la violencia, además de estar imputado desde hace pocos meses por “presuntos” delitos de prevaricación, malversación de fondos públicos y fraude en las contrataciones con el hospital Virgen de las Nieves e investigado por la UDEF a petición del juzgado.

En este post utiliza el mismo lenguaje que Joseph Goebbels, mano derecha y publicista de Hitler, aquel que culpaba de la violencia a los judíos y que los provocaban por el hecho de serlo.

Lo grave es que es aplaudido y apoyado por unos cuantos médicos y periodistas del régimen andaluz que muestran en sus comentarios IRA, ODIO e insultos con simbología fascista y nazi hacia los que no viven de la sopa boba y no comulgan con sus corruptelas de esta organización criminal andaluza. En especial dos doctores, Carmen de la Linde y Pepe Maestre y varios periodistas locales con grandes incrustaciones familiares en la Junta y con obsesiones y paranoias hacia mi personaje Spiriman que rozan el límite con los trastornos psicóticos.

Allí estaba este individuo a la salida del mitin de su presidenta en Granada, a la que dice no conocer como a Martín Blanco, de los que reniega hábilmente y luego pone el cucharón para robarnos a todos los andaluces, como hace ella y unos cuantos apesebraos más de esta mafia criminal de izquierdas andaluza, con la que ha pactado esa lacra de Ciudadanos con su líder Juan Marin y que próximamente lo hará y Dios quiera que no, el partido de Podemos. No se puede pactar con criminales a no ser que seáis iguales que ellos y pretendáis lo mismo. Y no me vengáis que soy del PP o de VOX y sed más originales en vuestros comentarios algunos. Yo por cierto VOTO NULO, que sé que os da mucho por culo.

En este vídeo del periódico Ideal que muchos habéis visto, ciudadanos del Psoe nos amenazaron y nos agredieron físicamente. Y lo más grave es que están justificando esa violencia física aquellos de izquierdas que llevan más de un año incitando a ella y todo porque yo hablo de forma chabacana y vulgar con un lenguaje muy directo y con tacos y que les toca mucho los cojones, para denunciar sus graves delitos a las arcas públicas y a nuestra sanidad y con un alcance de mis publicaciones y lo que denuncio en ellas nunca visto en este país.

Pues bien, este personaje, Juan Pérez, la marioneta de Susana y afines, es el mismo que me denunció a fiscalía con 2500 firmas, que parecen más bien un árbol genealógico o de endogamia política, para que Susana Díaz se personase y me acusara el jefe de la fiscalía por mis insultos hacia ella, que no puede aguantar que la llame hija de puta=mala persona.

Lo peor que le sienta a una criminal mafiosa como ella es que le diga esto. Ponerse a su altura sin estarlo. Provocarla y sacarla de sus casillas. Me lo dijo alguien muy cercano a ella hace tiempo ante mi negativa de reunirme con ella para ofrecerme un cargo dentro de su partido.

Tras esa denuncia, mantuve una reunión hace unos meses con el jefe de la fiscalía de Granada y le pedí que lo investigaran a Juan Pérez por delitos de fraude en contrataciones, cosa que quedó en saco roto y por respuesta obtuve una denuncia de este mismo fiscal, Pedro Jiménez, que se añadió a la denuncia de este tipo y aportó el otro día en mi declaración ante una presunta jueza prevaricadora, pruebas falsas y manipuladas por Juan Pérez con el descaro además de presentar vídeos del canal de Spiritrump manipulados, cosa que me alertó y preocupó enormemente.

Todo lo que habéis hecho conmigo todo este tiempo lo vais a pagar. Creíais que no iba a aguantar la presión. Pero aquí sigo en pie, ejerciendo como médico de urgencias y no como político, pero haciendo política desde mi puesto de trabajo que os jode más, luchando contra todo un sistema corrupto y conformista, sus miles de apesebraos y el silencio colaborador de miles de andaluces con miedo.

Voy a hacer recaer todo el peso de la justicia en cada uno de vosotros, porque sois criminales, sois malas personas. Sois unos canallas y habéis jugado con el sufrimiento de muchísimos pacientes, PANDA DE CABRONAZOS. Sois gentuza!! Y así lo demostrasteis la pasada noche y de lo que sois capaces a hacer cuando os quitan la razón.

Así que le pido a las autoridades judiciales y policiales que se tomen muy en serio mi llamada de socorro. Soy un simple médico, con dignidad y principios, y este régimen y su presidenta van a caer y se va a liar parda en este proceso de un régimen de casi ya 40 años en el poder.

Estén atentos y vigilen a los incitadores de la violencia física y el odio. Aquí les he mostrado algunos de los que mueven los hilos. La Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad de debe al paciente y en contra de la corrupción y la violencia y seguirá colaborando con la Guardia Civil y la Policia Nacional como hasta ahora hemos hecho, tanto en las movilizaciones en las calles como en la información que se les está aportando para sus investigaciones.

Avisados quedamos con este post y por eso os pido la Máxima difusión antes de que se lie la que no va impedir que se lie la sinvergüenza de nuestra presidenta, principal instigadora del odio, la violencia y la delincuencia en esta comunidad autónoma. Espero que tras mis declaraciones del próximo martes día 20, el presidente del gobierno de España, la cese de su cargo de inmediato y tomen medidas de ipso facto para evitar lo que gran parte de esta sociedad andaluza quiere evitar.

Pedimos justicia y NO A LA CORRUPCIÓN. O actúan ya ustedes, miembros del gobierno de España, o serán los culpables de todo lo que pueda pasar. No permitan más este estado del miedo y la corrupción sanitaria, judicial y política en Andalucía.

Andalucía se muere y somos unos cuantos miles de andaluces los que la podemos reanimar. La bandera de Andalucia no es del PSOE, es de todos los andaluces.

Vergüenza de gobierno Andaluz y vergüenza de todos aquellos que colaboráis con esta mafia. #yeah"


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> _Claro claro, porque él se dedica a eso. Dice que es médico pero es mentira, su misión en la vida es descubrirle las verdades a los señoritos como tu. Gracias por tu aportación de mierda. Saludos._
> 
> *Spiriman*:
> 
> ...



Acojonante lo que pasa en este país... y ni la justicia ni la policía HACEN NADA.


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*: "y un mensaje para aquellos que debéis de pensar si merece la pena creer en los demás. En la buena gente, que abunda. Mi respuesta a esa reflexión es SI. Creo que nos hace falta a todos para que esta sociedad y nuestra sanidad cambie. Y os lo digo por experiencia. Creo que es mi gran fuerza para seguir palante. Buenas noches. #yeah" Una reflexión antes de dormirme... - YouTube"]


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Parece ser que las que agredieron a una señora a ostias y tirones de pelos tras el mitin de Susana Díaz en Granada fueron una concejala del PSOE y su hija, que milita en las juventudes socialistas. Espeluznante!

Pero tranquilos, no condenará este acto su presidenta. Ellas pueden hacerlo. Son de izquierdas. La violencia física está permitida, pero mis formas y mis insultos s corruptos y sinvergüenzas deben incluso condenarse judicialmente.

Esta es Vandalucía y su organización criminal con sus ordas socialistas y de izquierdas apesebradas. Si piensas distinto a ellos y ellas o luchas contra contra la corrupción o corrupciona, te machacan utilizando la maquinaria del estado. Esto y una dictadura de derechas son básicamente lo mismo. #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:







"Aquí os informo del escrito que se le pasó ayer a la subdelegación de gobierno con respecto a la manifestación CONTRA LA CORRUPCIÓN del día 1 de diciembre:

“El pasado 2 de noviembre, a las 0:52 h, este vocal de la Junta Directiva de la Asociación “Justicia por la Sanidad” les remitió comunicación de su Presidente en relación a la celebración de una manifestación pacífica a celebrar en Sevilla el 1 de diciembre próximo contra la corrupción.

Recibimos un email de esa Subdelegación comunicando que lo habían remitido a la Junta Electoral Provincial de Sevilla, con arreglo a un Acuerdo de la misma de fecha 18 de octubre, y les respondimos que nos remitieran dicho Acuerdo de la JEP para nuestro conocimiento, el cual no hemos recibido ni obtenido siquiera una respuesta, un silencio difícil de entender por unos ciudadanos que están cumpliendo con sus deberes constitucionales.

A pesar de que la Ley Orgánica 9/1983, reguladora del derecho de reunión, establece que se dará una respuesta en 72 horas como máximo, a fecha de hoy no hemos obtenido respuesta alguna a nuestra comunicación, considerándolo una grave desconsideración por parte de esa Subdelegación hacia los miles de ciudadanos que son socios de esta Asociación convocante de la manifestación y al resto de ciudadanos que quieren participar en dicha manifestación, al tratarse de un DERECHO FUNDAMENTAL.

Por otro lado, nos resulta sorprendente la intervención de la JEP respecto a nuestra comunicación, dado que la manifestación convocada no guarda relación alguna con la campaña electoral, hasta el punto de celebrarse una vez finalizada la misma.

Dado que esa Subdelegación parece haber olvidado que miles de ciudadanos están pendientes de una respuesta de esa Subdelegación, entendemos con ese silencio que la manifestación comunicada en tiempo y forma no afecta a otros derechos fundamentales, por lo que damos por resuelta la comunicación de la manifestación, entendiendo el silencio como positivo y aceptando el contenido de la comunicación. En caso contrario, esperamos se dignen a comunicar alguna resolución a los efectos del control jurisdiccional correspondiente, en su caso.”

www.justiciaporlasanidad.org"


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*: 

"Está claro que en mi tierra hay una presidenta que sólo se debe a sus palmeros, subvencionados y apesebraos. Y la actitud de los que la siguen, es la misma que la de ella. ‬ ‪¿¿¡¡Quién coño os creéis que sois!!??‬ ‪Madre mía! Qué vergüenza dais, socialistas @psoedeandalucia Otra más.#yeah"

Así se trata al que no piensa igual que ellos... - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*: 

"*Mañana a las 10 a.m*. estaré dando una rueda de prensa en el Hotel Urban Dream (antiguo Rally) en camino de Ronda, donde *haré pública la querella que presento ante el Tribunal Supremo por la que nuestra presidenta de Andalucía debe estar en la cárcel*. Lo emitiré en directo por esta página.

Decir hijo de puta a un político NO ES DELITO.
Prevaricar y malversar fondos públicos SI.

Agárrame esa Susana!!

Eres una choriza, tú y todo el que te mantenga en ese podrido partido. #yeah"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Nov 2018)

impresionante lo que ha movilizado Spiriman, tiene las de ganar.
Lo de la jueza aceptando pruebas falsas, aver que opinan en estrasburgo.

_"Os han comprao con un bocadillo, comprao con el dinero, sacao de mi bolsillo"_

veremos lo que suelta Spiriman con la demanda a Susana y si los perrodistas se hacen eco


----------



## Cabrea2 (19 Nov 2018)

Hoy ha sido gracioso canal sur....
Debate de los candidatos a la junta...
Vox no estaba...


----------



## Kriegsmarine (19 Nov 2018)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Hoy ha sido gracioso canal sur....
> Debate de los candidatos a la junta...
> Vox no estaba...



Antena tres tambien lo ha bordado.....La noticia era una encuesta donde ni se nombra a VOX, eso si, no paraban de repetir que PP+Cs estan a tres escaños de quitarle la mayoria al PSOE.....Saquen sus conclusiones!


----------



## Guillotin (19 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> *Spiriman*:
> 
> 
> Decir hijo de puta a un político NO ES DELITO.
> ...



Y hay quien niega que el arte no existe, este cartel lo es.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Querella por prevaricación y malversación de fondos públicos contra Susana Díaz. La interpone Spiriman como presidente de la Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad contra Susana Díaz. Aquí la podéis leer tranquilamente y actuar en consecuencia con vuestro voto en las próximas elecciones andaluzas. #yeah

Querella contra Susana Díaz"

Querella presentada contra Susana Diaz. - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (20 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> *Spiriman*:
> 
> "Querella por prevaricación y malversación de fondos públicos contra Susana Díaz. La interpone Spiriman como presidente de la Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad contra Susana Díaz. Aquí la podéis leer tranquilamente y actuar en consecuencia con vuestro voto en las próximas elecciones andaluzas. #yeah
> 
> ...



Está todo corrupto, qué asco.


----------



## ElBillet (20 Nov 2018)

Pues la Gusana está tan tranquilita, a esta no la sacan ni con aceite hirviendo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*: 

"La justicia socialista ataca!!! La denuncia de mis vídeos manipulados con simbología nazi por la policía nacional ha caído en la misma jueza que las ha utilizado para intentar condenarme. Alucinante!! :XX: Y la jueza se niega a darme los expedientes gubernativos de la presidenta solicitando la asistencia del gabinete jurídico de la Junta. ¿Pero quien coño os creéis que sois los socialistas? ¿Qué estáis por encima de la ley? Los jueces que no hacéis bien vuestro trabajo no sois intocables. Por lo menos conmigo. : Besitos Mari Ángeles. :fiufiu: #yeah"

La justicia socialista ataca!!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"No pasa nada. Para eso muchos tenéis vuestra paguica de mierda, vuestro PER y los de la administración paralela vuestro puto puesto a dedo.

Y el apesebrao en un cortijo siempre encontrará alguien que le haga un favor en la sanidad pública.

Asco de @psoedeandalucia
Yeahhhhh!!!"


----------



## workforfood (21 Nov 2018)

Siempre estamos confundiendo inversión pública dando datos brutos sin más.
Si no me das datos desglosados de sueldos y lo demás no vale nada. Te digo de antemano que las diferencias que se dan simplemente entre CC.AA la mayoría es porque se paga más en sueldos, el ciudadano recibe nada.


----------



## rupertaaa (21 Nov 2018)

Es increíble cómo los medios no se han hecho eco de la querella a una presidenta de una comunidad autónoma. Todo el sistema está comprado y corrupto. Hoy más que nunca, está ha sido la prueba más evidente.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Nov 2018)

Entrevista: Spiriman con Abellán 21/11/18 - YouTube


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Nov 2018)

Hablando con unos paisanos mios en italia y traduciendo algunos posts y videos de este tema no salen de su asombro del arrojo de este hombre, no estan sorprendidos de la corrupcion que hay alla por esa bella tierra del sur porque aqui en mi pais tambien hay corrupcion con la mafia a la cabeza sobre todo en el sur. 

Me preguntan que cuanto lleva el psoe gobernando alla, le digo casi 45 años, ahi si estan sorprendidos de la corrupcion que hay y de la trama y "hasta lo hacen mejor que la mafia que todavía pulula aunque menos gracias a dios" (no estoy de ok, todavia esta alii...)

A esta como no la echéis a la fuerza con una guerra (la peor opcion posible, por sus terribles consecuencias) o una revuelta popular no hay nada que hacer, los apesebrados pueden ser muchos, estos hijos de puta lo tenian todo muy bien pensado y montado y con la ayuda del sionismo internacional desde siempre (desde antes de la guerra civil, gracias a los putos masones de mierda). 

Lo de cerrar esa mina de huelva y venderselo a una empresa ficticia lleva la firma sionista, es lo que hacen: quedarse con las riquezas bajo acuerdo de reparto o no. 
Suerte a los andaluces, el nivel de corrupcion es brutal. Cadiz la mas pobre de todas del resto mas o menos mal economicamente en el paro, pero esa provincia se lleva la palma.

Puto R78, ah y otra cosa de la que los italianos flipan que tengais dos reinonas y dos reinas "es eso normal?", yo encojo de hombros "pues parece que si lo ven normal, alla no pasa nada"

Gracias por informar Bookchin77


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Nov 2018)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Hablando con unos paisanos mios en italia y traduciendo algunos posts y videos de este tema no salen de su asombro del arrojo de este hombre, no estan sorprendidos de la corrupcion que hay alla por esa bella tierra del sur porque aqui en mi pais tambien hay corrupcion con la mafia a la cabeza sobre todo en el sur.
> 
> Me preguntan que cuanto lleva el psoe gobernando alla, le digo casi 45 años, ahi si estan sorprendidos de la corrupcion que hay y de la trama y "hasta lo hacen mejor que la mafia que todavía pulula aunque menos gracias a dios" (no estoy de ok, todavia esta alii...)
> 
> ...



_Gracias por tu aportación al hilo TA, tan interesante como siempre. 

Ahora dejo las últimas palabras de Jesús Candel, que no van a gustar mucho por aquí a la parroquia de VOX. Está muy quemado de la política el hombre... y sigue con su petición de voto nulo de protesta._

*Spiriman*:

"Lo de VOX me dais asco. Así que no utilicéis más mis vídeos ni mi imagen para reclamar vuestro asqueroso voto. Iros a tomar por culo porque #yovotonulo #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Denegado el permiso para la manifestación contra la corrupción el 1 de diciembre. No somos políticos cabrones. Somos ciudadanos y vulneráis nuestro derechos. #yeah"

Denegado el permiso para la manifestación. - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> *Spiriman*:
> 
> "Denegado el permiso para la manifestación contra la corrupción el 1 de diciembre. No somos políticos cabrones. Somos ciudadanos y vulneráis nuestro derechos. #yeah"
> 
> Denegado el permiso para la manifestación. - YouTube



Esto es increíble, qué atropello... qué puto atropello. Está claro que la justicia y la administración de este país está completamente corrompida.

Lo único que queda es el comodín de Bruselas antes de tener que actuar fuera de la ley. Aberrante es quedarse muy corto.


----------



## JoseDa (22 Nov 2018)

El silencio de los MM respecto a la lucha liderada por este hombre es atronador... 

Ni una sola referencia en las cadenas de radio de esta mañana. Me he dedicado a sintonizar diferentes emisoras durante 5-10 minutos y todas sin excepción hablando de la gilipollez de Rufián y Borrell, del capón que se lleva España por parte de Bruselas y del FMI y por supuesto del anestesiante oficial: el furbol...

Los MM están para distraer fundamentalmente, lo de informar ya si eso...

:vomito:


----------



## Tierra Azul (22 Nov 2018)

JoseDa dijo:


> El silencio de los MM respecto a la lucha liderada por este hombre es atronador...
> 
> Ni una sola referencia en las cadenas de radio de esta mañana. Me he dedicado a sintonizar diferentes emisoras durante 5-10 minutos y todas sin excepción hablando de la gilipollez de Rufián y Borrell, del capón que se lleva España por parte de Bruselas y del FMI y por supuesto del anestesiante oficial: el furbol...
> 
> ...



Corregido, asi se ajusta mas a la realidad


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Porque no favorece a ningún partido político y no creo en este sistema que vulnera nuestros derechos fundamentales. Todos mentís. Me pedís respeto a vuestros partidos cuando vosotros no respetáis nuestros derechos. Aquí un ejemplo. “Las tres enmierdas” #yovotonulo y que os den mucho por culo (al que se sienta aludido) : #yeah"

YO VOTO NULO. ¿Por qué? - YouTube


----------



## Guillotin (22 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> *Spiriman*:
> 
> "Denegado el permiso para la manifestación contra la corrupción el 1 de diciembre. No somos políticos cabrones. Somos ciudadanos y vulneráis nuestro derechos. #yeah"
> 
> Denegado el permiso para la manifestación. - YouTube



Lo extraño hubiera sido que hubiesen autorizado la manifestación, pese a no ser un acto organizado por un partido político.
En la mano del gobernador o gobernadora civil esta decidir que esta bien y que es lo que está mal.
¿¿El cargo de gobernador civil es nombrado por un partido político??


----------



## paconan (22 Nov 2018)

Desde luego hay que tener poca vergüenza,utilizar a este hombre para rascar votos 
Ole tus cojones Candel


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Nov 2018)

Añado vídeo al respecto del último atropello:

Mutilación de derechos fundamentales del pueblo y de denunciantes de corrupción. - YouTube

Los HDLGP tienen pánico de la gente que reclama derecho sin vestir banderas ni formar parte de partidos. Les acojona la gente libre que no forma parte del sistema para dividirnos y debilitarnos.

Todos los partidos callados, todos los medios callados, formando parte de la corrupción. La justicia totalmente corrupta, ni actúa de oficio frente a claros delitos ni se le espera. Es más: prevarica y presenta pruebas claramente falsas.

Ya ni se molestan en fingir. Esto va a terminar MUY MAL.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (22 Nov 2018)

Reflote sanísimo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Y mañana pá Córdoba. Me pide el juez decano de Córdoba entre uno a cuatro años de prisión por tatatatatachán.......INJURIAS Y CALUMNIAS!!! :XX: Que el deje en libertad a un cabronazo por abusar de una menor es una calumnia. Ya se verá. Espero que la justicia haga justicia con aquellos que imparten injusticias. Vídeo grabado en jornada laboral. Consulta 1 Banales del hospital universitario San Cecilio. Y no tiene nadie cojines a inhabilitarme una temporada, que necesito un descansillo. :XX: : #yeah"

INJURIAS Y CALUMNIAS. Toma ya. - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Nov 2018)

La mafia del PSOE de Andalucía - InfoVlogger - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

Aquí estoy en Corea del Norte, perdón, en el palacio de justicia de Córdoba. #yeah - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Nov 2018)

*Daniel Tejero Navas* (_policía local de Puente Genil represaliado por denunciar la corrupción y un caso de violación de una menor_): 

"PSOE ANDALUCÍA.







Amenazado, agredido, acosado, torturado y perseguido durante cuatro años.

Todo con conocimiento de la Justicia corrupta, Politizada y Prevaricadora.

Reflexionar sobre qué clase de Políticos queréis, justicia y seguridad,el día 2 los Andaluces pueden cambiar el rumbo de nuestra tierra."

**********************************************

*Spiriman*:

""Aplazado al martes que viene, porque han denunciado también a Daniel Tejero Navas, Policía Local de Puente Genil que ha denunciado la corrupción en su ayuntamiento. Mierda, más mierda...

Vista suspendida. #yeah - YouTube

*****************************************

*Mario Diez, Justicia Poética* (_abogado de víctimas de Kote Kabezudo y Odon Elorza_):

"Dos compañeros de prisión de Kote Cabezudo en Martutene conversan sobre los planes que el preso preventivo tiene para mí...

Hoy he formalizado la correspondiente denuncia ante la Policía Nacional después de que el Letrado de la Administración de Justicia del Juzgado de Instrucción nº4 de San Sebastián decidiera lavarse las manos y ni siquiera me permitiera reunirme con el Juez Instructor del caso Kote Cabezudo para ponerlo en su conocimiento.

Como sé que en breve tomarán conocimiento instituciones "contaminadas" y corrompidas que se lo harán llegar a Kote Cabezudo y su entorno, considero que hacerlo público es la mejor forma de protegerme.

He distorsionado la voz de quienes hablan y censurado el nombre del supuesto sicario que tiene el encargo de acabar con mi vida para no perjudicar la investigación policial, si es que deciden meterse a fondo con esto. Mucha fe no tengo sabiendo que casi con toda seguridad acabará en manos del mismo cuerpo policial que metió en un cajón la denuncia de la principal víctima de Kote Cabezudo y cerró el atestado sin practicar ni una sola diligencia policial pese a contar con las urls de internet donde aparecían los vídeos de la pornografía infantil y las violaciones denunciadas.

Sé que es fuerte lo que se escucha, pero sabed que estoy 100% tranquilo. Que no me roba ni un segundo de mi sueño. Que no tengo miedo a morir, sino a vivir mirando hacia otro lado. Que ni por un instante lo que se oye me ha hecho plantearme parar o aflojar. Al contrario, me motiva a duplicar las acciones emprendidas y a apretar más la soga alrededor del cuello de tanto hijo de puta como hay detrás de todo esto.

Una buena noticia para terminar: por fin se nos tiene por personados como acusación popular en la causa que investigaba quien presuntamente filtró actuaciones reservadas a Odón Elorza (Diligencias Previas 941/2018 - Instrucción 4 de San Sebastián) y nos han dado traslado de los Autos como corresponde... Sólo os digo, puesto que el contenido de la Instrucción tiene carácter reservado, que uno tiene que leer cosas que son de una desvergüenza y una ignominia insuperables. ¡Y que nos ponemos a trabajar desde ya en esa causa para sacar la verdad a la luz!

Sentíos orgullosos porque la persecución de ese delito solo es posible porque os juntasteis los bastantes para reunir los 3.000€ que le exigían a la víctima de Kote Cabezudo por personarse.

Ya somos 2.035 guerreros en Justicia Poética - Grupo Teaming
¿Te unes a nosotros y plantamos más batallas?"

Justicia PoÃ©tica by Mario DÃ­ez - Un sicario colombiano para "darle matarile al abogado"... | Facebook


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Nov 2018)

Si la justicia está para esto, apaga y vámonos... - YouTube


----------



## Guillotin (23 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> La mafia del PSOE de Andalucía - InfoVlogger - YouTube



Excelente trabajo el de este joven, que bien ha sabido concentrar en 15 minutos, la esencia del Partido Socialista de los Obreros del Sultanato Andaluz.


----------



## un mundo feliz (23 Nov 2018)

La asociacion justicia por la sanidad en apenas dos semanas ha pasado de unos 7500 socios a 8147. Parece que esto marcha. YEAHHHH

Cada día somos mas. Para mi está claro. Si queremos cambiar las cosas tiene que ser así, haciendo política activa desde abajo del todo y lo mas importante, al margen de cualquier partido político que todo lo ensucia y corrompe. Estos ocho mil y pico socios con su contribución mínima de un euro al mes hacen posible que los abogados de la asociacion emprendan acciones judiciales contra corruptos que están malversando dinero público.


----------



## debianita (23 Nov 2018)

tancredi dijo:


> La asociacion justicia por la sanidad en apenas dos semanas ha pasado de unos 7500 socios a 8147. Parece que esto marcha. YEAHHHH
> 
> Cada día somos mas. Para mi está claro. Si queremos cambiar las cosas tiene que ser así, haciendo política activa desde abajo del todo y lo mas importante, al margen de cualquier partido político que todo lo ensucia y corrompe. Estos ocho mil y pico socios con su contribución mínima de un euro al mes hacen posible que los abogados de la asociacion emprendan acciones judiciales contra corruptos que están malversando dinero público.



Si hay algun rayo de esperanza ese emana de Jesús Candel. No digo que sea ningún mesias, ni tenga la solución a ningún problema capital, pero es un referente de lucha social, valentia e integridad. Partidos políticos, sindicatos, onejetas ... van a lo suyo y no serán vehiculos de ninguna solución. Esta vendrá de los españoles de a pie, cuando les duela la tripa de no comer.

Spiriman Yeah!


----------



## NoRTH (23 Nov 2018)

Grande Spiriman 

Muy grande

Suciatas de Mierda soy una puta mafia


----------



## pabloiseguro (23 Nov 2018)

Este hombre pisa todos los charcos, lo cual le quita bastante credibilidad. En el tema ese de Puente Genil hay un trasfondo laboral y político. El tema este concreto de la "pederastia" consiste en que una serie de policías locales se follaron a una prostituta de 17 años, separadamente. El juicio no es por violación ni por pederastia, bueno sí, perdón, que ahora a follarse a una prostituta de 17 años se le llama violación. Calificaciones jurídicas al margen, los han absuelto por error de tipo, el juez entendió que no podían saber su edad, aunque se ha fijado que hubo intercambio carnal.


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*: 

"Veis la gravedad de las actuaciones por parte de una médico nefróloga, el silencio del colegio de médicos de Granada y su presidente de dos caras? Dije que os metíais en un follón de cojones todos aquellos que os dejarais manipular por sinvergüenzas. Pero os pudo la soberbia y creías que no iba aguantar el tirón con vuestra falsas denuncias y expedientes. Ahora me toca a mi, panda de hipócritas!! #yeah "

¡Esto es muy grave! - YouTube


----------



## Sic transit Gloria mundi (24 Nov 2018)

Si arrasa luego Susanita que diréis luego??? Culpa de Soros?? La fachipandi en sus trece


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Nov 2018)

Sic transit Gloria mundi dijo:


> Si arrasa luego Susanita que diréis luego??? Culpa de Soros?? La fachipandi en sus trece



_Troll de mierda, dale al play por lo menos a ver si te enteras de algo. Al *ignore *te vas, basura multicuenta subnormal._


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Nov 2018)

Contratan un sicario para acabar con Mario Díez - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 Nov 2018)

Reflotando, como debe ser.


----------



## Adhoc (25 Nov 2018)

Madre mia, madre mia...


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Solo tengo tres palabras para esta gente y su firmante, hermanito de la mano derecha de Pedro Sánchez en Vandalucía:

SOIS UNOS MIERDAS!!!

Habrá que denunciaros por prevaricadores, panda de cabronazos!! #yeah
"


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Nov 2018)

Mucho me temo que estamos en un momento crítico. Escuché en un video de Jesus Candel que le quieren cerrar el canal de youtube por orden judicial, aparte de las querellas que le están poniendo por "injurias". Espero que la respuesta de sus decenas de miles de seguidores en las redes sociales sean mas que una palmadita en la espalda, y que se hagan socios de justicia por la sanidad ya de una vez.


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Nov 2018)

NO AL ABUSO DE MENORES!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Nov 2018)

En el juzgado. Otra vez... - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Nov 2018)

No me asustáis, me dais más fuerza - YouTube


----------



## semper paratus (26 Nov 2018)

Mucho me temo que al votante de la PSOE en Andalucía le va a dar igual.

Su voto está dado, lo de las urnas y las mesas es atrezzo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Nov 2018)

semper paratus dijo:


> Mucho me temo que al votante de la PSOE en Andalucía le va a dar igual.
> 
> Su voto está dado, lo de las urnas y las mesas es atrezzo.



_Esa no es la cuestión, no esperes nada de la masa aborregada y apesabrada. Lo interesante de este caso es hacer seguimiento de un posible "fallo en Matrix", un médico que se pone a subir videos y a liderar unas protestas ciudadanas defendiendo... la sanidad (suena razonable), se va calentando con el paso del tiempo hasta entrar en Guerra Total contra el Sistema corrupto y la España vergonzosa y vergonzante. ¿Es esto así o no? Si lo es, merece todo mi apoyo y mi atención. Si no lo es, lo veremos con el tiempo. Independientemente que Gorrina Díaz vuelva a ser multivotada y nutrithankeada por las hordas sociolistas. Saludos cordiales. _


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Nov 2018)

_Tema relacionado_;

*Justicia Poética by Mario Díez*:

"El 1 de diciembre a las 17:00 en el reloj del Bule se organiza una concentración de apoyo a las víctimas de Kote Cabezudo y contra la impunidad que ha reinado en este caso.

Nada me gustaría más que estar allí, pero lamentablemente ahora mismo es lo más desaconsejable que puedo hacer. Espero que seáis muchos y habléis de esto. Hablando las personas hemos llegado hasta aquí. Y que me enviéis muchas fotos de ese día.

Sé que estáis esperando un directo como agua de mayo y que tengo unos cuantos pendientes. Llevo unos días enfermo y esperaré a recuperarme. Pero sabed que no dejo ni un día de trabajar en lo jurídico y no dejo de hacer avances. Y vais a ver puesta a prueba una vez más vuestra capacidad de escandalizaros, porque telita...

¡Y POR CIERTO, QUE PARA ESO TRABAJO DIGAN LO QUE DIGAN, YA TENEMOS FECHA FIJADA PARA EL PRIMER JUICIO A KOTE CABEZUDO DE ENTRE TODAS LAS CAUSAS PENALES QUE TIENE ABIERTAS!

P.D. Gracias por seguir haciendo posible que allá donde descubro un delito en relación a este caso, existan los recursos para perseguirlo. Pronto se sumará a las valientes, la víctima número 23.
23 historias terribles de 23 mujeres valientes que hoy sienten el calor de 2.067 hombres y mujeres (más las docenas de donantes anónimos) que sin conocerlas de nada, les dicen: ¡ESTOY ACÁ Y DE ACÁ NO VAN A MOVERME!
Nunca podré en su nombre agradeceroslo bastante.


Si tú también quieres sumar: https://www.teaming.net/justiciapoetica"







---------- Post added 26-nov-2018 at 22:27 ----------

*Spiriman*: 

"Enhorabuena por tu reportaje en Marie Claire exponiendo a tu niño.

Gracias a las amenazas y pintadas en la puerta de mi casa hace unos meses con una diana señalando a mis hijos, no todos tenemos la misma suerte que tú para exponer públicamente a nuestros hijos. Ni falta que hace.

Buenas noches cabronaza. #yeah"


----------



## Guillotin (26 Nov 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> No me asustáis, me dais más fuerza - YouTube



Todo esto nos lleva al punto donde vas y te estrellas, que es la justicia y los fiscales.
Animo Spiriman, simplemente con llegar un paso más alla, de donde han llegado muchas y desconocidas asociaciones que han peleado por lo que es de justicia para los seres humanos que habitamos en España, habrá merecido el esfuerzo, y la pena por la que estais pasando.


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Nov 2018)

_La fiscalía (política) le quiere cerrar cautelarmente las cuentas de facebook y youtube a Jesús Candel!! Y él deseando que lo hagan... :XX: siempre amante del espectáculo. Razona que quizás entendería que le obligasen a borrar los videos donde se mete con Pareja Vallejo, el juez decano de Córdoba o de Granada... pero que le bloqueen el uso de las cuentas o se borren los vídeos donde defiende la sanidad pública o las cosas de su fundación, no sería entendible. Además deja caer que usa otras redes sociales, como twitter, instagram, y agores, esa nueva red que anunció para sus seguidores. Seguimos atentos. Saludos._

¡Esto es importante! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Nov 2018)

Esto no es un estado de derecho, es una puta dictadura. - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (27 Nov 2018)

Última actualización:

¡Ahora si que si! - YouTube

Jojojo... buenas noticias al fin, de entre tanta mierda.


----------



## Guillotin (27 Nov 2018)

Este hilo es oro puro. Yeah!!


----------



## bizc8 borracho (27 Nov 2018)

-----




*El Increíble VOX en SEVILLA​*


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"El viernes a las 11 y media estad atentos a las redes. El directo desde mi hospital...#yeah"

¡Tengo una sorpresa para vosotros! - YouTube


----------



## Besucher (28 Nov 2018)

Guillotin dijo:


> Todo esto nos lleva al punto donde vas y te estrellas, que es la justicia y los fiscales.
> Animo Spiriman, simplemente con llegar un paso más alla, de donde han llegado muchas y desconocidas asociaciones que han peleado por lo que es de justicia para los seres humanos que habitamos en España, habrá merecido el esfuerzo, y la pena por la que estais pasando.



Una subidita al hilo. A ver si poco a poco vamos abriendo los ojos y ponemos a los sinvergüenzas donde les toca. ¡A todos!

Huele todo a podrido de alcantarilla. Está saliendo mierda para llenar 20 estercoleros. Y lo peor es que sólo es la punta del iceberg.

De nuevo el vídeo (que es para guardarlo como muestra de lo que en algún momento ojalá se pueda decir, lo podrido de la sociedad española) por aquí:

No me asustáis, me dais más fuerza - YouTube

Mucha fuerza para el Señor Candel.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Nov 2018)

*Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad*:

"Ningún partido político habla de la pederastia y trata de menores en Andalucía. Tampoco de esta querella Querella contra Susana Díaz

¿Por qué? Porque son todos iguales. Y vais y los votáis. :vomito::vomito:#yovotonulo

El cambio en Andalucía está en vosotros y no en estos mierdas de políticos.:#yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Nov 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Hay gente que habla más clarico que yo. 

Seguid calentando al pueblo. Allá vosotros. A mí no me va a callar ni Dios, en el que por cierto creo.

La honorabilidad de nadie está por encima de nuestros derechos, ni de nuestra salud, ni de la ley, cabronazos!! #yeah"

A SPIRIMAN LE CIERRAN EL CANAL? - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Nov 2018)

_Video muy importante para comprender al doctor Candel._ 

Este es mi verdadero sueño: Fundacion Spiribol - YouTube

---------- Post added 29-nov-2018 at 12:51 ----------

¡¡Gracias, gracias y gracias!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Nov 2018)

¡Ahora me toca a mi


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Nov 2018)

Primer intento de bloqueo - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Nov 2018)

¡Levantemos los velos! - YouTube

¡Verguenza dais! - YouTube

Notificacio


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Nov 2018)

En contra del sufragio universal - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Dic 2018)

""Día de reflexión" por los cojones!! Pido a los lideres de todos los partidos políticos que os leáis la querella que interpuse al Tribunal Supremo hace unos días contra Susana Díaz por prevaricación y malversación de fondos públicos. Y allá vosotros. Mi lucha sigue gobierne quien gobierne. Sois todos la misma mierda, en especial los que pactáis con corruptos. #yeah #yovotonulo que os da mucho por culo "

¿Todavía hay quien tiene que reflexionar? - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Dic 2018)

Igual nos llevamos mañana una sorpresa¡ - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Dic 2018)

"Pá que reflexionéis esta noche un poquito. Vídeo realizado por médicos cirujanos del hospital de Jaén que me piden que difunda. Las prácticas mafiosas de los directivos del SAS. Y mañana vais y seguid votando en Jaén a esta gentuza del Psoe. :vomito::vomito: #yeah"

Esto para los jienenses!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Dic 2018)

_A tomar por culo la PSOHEZ!!! Susanita a cascarla!!!_ :Aplauso:

*Spiriman*:

"Ya he dicho más de mil veces que me importa tres leches quien gobierne.

Me importan mis derechos, la libertad de expresión, la justicia, el cumplimiento de la ley y una sanidad pública de cojones.

Una vez más, todos los partidos políticos actuales, demostráis que sois todos la misma mierda. En especial destacar la falta de respeto que os tenéis utilizando insultos de todo tipo para el que piensa distinto a vuestras falsas ideologías y que luego, sorprendentemente, utilizáis para atacarme todos por mis formas por deciros lo que realmente sois, una panda de hipócritas de mil pares de cojones!!

Mañana tengo citación en el colegio de médicos de Granada que pretende inhabilitarme de mi profesión como médico, por eso mismo, por mis formas.

Para mi cada día es una lucha por algo que es de todos, nuestra sanidad pública y la lucha contra la defensa de los menores.

Y ahí me vais a tener. Siempre. Los que intentáis utilizar este movimiento ciudadano para vuestros intereses nunca me encontraréis. Al revés. Sólo encontrareis una persona sencilla, con principios y que nunca venderá su dignidad.

Y para terminar, aquellos que decís que estáis conmigo, haceros ya socios de Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad de una puñetera vez, porque nada va a cambiar sino cambia este sistema corrupto y pervertido.

Y a ti, Susanita de los cojones, espero verte pronto en la sala penal del Tribunal Supremo para que la justicia te haga pagar por todo lo que me has hecho en estos dos últimos años de mi vida y por tus presuntos delitos de prevaricación y malversación de fondos públicos. Y no saques más a tus niños en los medios públicos. Respeta lo que no has respetado tú cuando gobernabas, capulla!!

Mi nombre es Jesús Candel, médico de urgencias, también conocido como Spiriman. Y ya ninguno de vosotros, puñeteros hipócritas y corruptos de mierda, me vais a ignorar en vuestra puta vida.

Y en esta foto os dejo la mirada de mi abuelo Pepe. La persona mas buena que nunca he conocido. Un gran maestro de escuela y un gran socialista del que aprendí mucho de lo que soy y que seguro, si hoy estuviera vivo, estaría orgullosos de su nieto. #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Dic 2018)

"El 20 de Enero os convoco en Sevilla para manifestarnos contra la corrupción a la espera de que no se vuelva a violar nuestro derecho fundamental a manifestarnos como ampara la Constitución española. Tomemos las calles ahora más que nunca y no permitamos que políticos de derechas o de izquierdas nos sigan enfrentando. #yeah"]El 20 de Enero os convoco en Sevilla para manifestarnos contra la corrupción a la espera de que no se vuelva a violar nuestro derecho fundamental a manifestarnos como ampara la Constitución española. Tomemos las calles ahora más que nunca y no permitamos que políticos de derechas o de izquierdas nos sigan enfrentando. #yeah"

¡Os convoco el 20 de enero! - YouTube

_Joder como está el foro..._


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (3 Dic 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> "El 20 de Enero os convoco en Sevilla para manifestarnos contra la corrupción a la espera de que no se vuelva a violar nuestro derecho fundamental a manifestarnos como ampara la Constitución española. Tomemos las calles ahora más que nunca y no permitamos que políticos de derechas o de izquierdas nos sigan enfrentando. #yeah"]El 20 de Enero os convoco en Sevilla para manifestarnos contra la corrupción a la espera de que no se vuelva a violar nuestro derecho fundamental a manifestarnos como ampara la Constitución española. Tomemos las calles ahora más que nunca y no permitamos que políticos de derechas o de izquierdas nos sigan enfrentando. #yeah"
> 
> ¡Os convoco el 20 de enero! - YouTube
> 
> _Joder como está el foro..._



En increíble lo chulos y corruptos que es esta gentuza de administradores, jueces y fiscales. Se creen impunes estos hijos de la gran puta. El 20 de enero las calles van a reventar de gente, hay que echar a esta basura fuera de las instituciones.


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Dic 2018)

Alguien me está siguiendo... - YouTube

País de

¡Os voy a sacar de dudas! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Dic 2018)

Alguien me está siguiendo... - YouTube

País de

¡Os voy a sacar de dudas! - YouTube


----------



## montecuruto (4 Dic 2018)

A este hombre hay que felicitarle por su valor, honradez, tenacidad y muchas cosas más, pero también por haber puesto su granazo de arena por el cambio en Andalucia, contra todo pronostico, que esperemos traiga aire fresco a la gestión de lo público.


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Dic 2018)

Por fin en Andalucía, ¡se respira alegría! - YouTube

---------- Post added 06-dic-2018 at 15:26 ----------

*Spiriman*:

"Relación (parcial) de Entidades y Organismos de la Junta de Andalucía a los que se le debe levantar las alfombras y ver qué hay debajo, CON NECESARIO CAMBIO DE DIRIGENCIA Y PERSONAL DE CONFIANZA:

1 Agencia Andaluza de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo
2 Agencia Andaluza de Evaluación Educativa
3 Agencia Andaluza de Instituciones Culturales
4 Agencia Andaluza de la Energía
5 Agencia de Defensa de la Competencia de Andalucía
6 Agencia de Gestión Agraria y Pesquera de Andalucía
7 Agencia de Innovación y Desarrollo de Andalucía (IDEA)
8 Agencia de Obra Pública de la Junta de Andalucía
9 Agencia de Servicios Sociales y Dependencia de Andalucía
10 Agencia de Vivienda y Rehabilitación de Andalucía
11 Agencia Pública Andaluza de Educación
12 Agencia Pública de Puertos de Andalucía
13 Agencia Pública Empresarial de la Radio y Televisión de Andalucía
14 Agencia Pública Empresarial Sanitaria Bajo Guadalquivir
15 Agencia Pública Empresarial Sanitaria Costa del Sol
16 Agencia Pública Empresarial Sanitaria Hospital Alto Guadalquivir
17 Agencia Pública Empresarial Sanitaria Hospital de Poniente de Almería
18 Apartahotel Trevenque, S.A.
19 Canal Sur Radio y Televisión, S.A.
20 Centro Andaluz de Arte Contemporáneo
21 Cetursa Sierra Nevada, S.A.
22 Consorcio Centro Transporte de Mercancías de Málaga
23 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano de la Costa de Huelva
24 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Área de Almería
25 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Área de Córdoba
26 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Área de Granada
27 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Área de Jaén
28 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Área de Málaga
29 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Área de Sevilla
30 Consorcio de Transporte Metropolitano del Campo de Gibraltar
31 Consorcio Fernando de los Ríos
32 Consorcio Metropolitano de Transportes de la Bahía de Cádiz
33 Consorcio Palacio de Exposiciones y Congresos de Granada
34 Consorcio Sanitario Público del Aljarafe
35 Empresa Andaluza de Gestión de Instalaciones y Turismo Juvenil, S.A. (INTURJOVEN)
36 Empresa Pública de Emergencias Sanitarias
37 Empresa Pública de Gestión de Activos, S.A.
38 Empresa Pública para la Gestión del Turismo y del Deporte de Andalucía, S.A.
39 Escuela Andaluza de Salud Pública, S.A.
40 Fundación Andalucía Olímpica
41 Fundación Andaluza para la Integración Social de Personas con Enfermedad Mental (FAISEM)
42 Fundación Audiovisual de Andalucía
43 Fundación Barenboim-Said
44 Fundación para el desarrollo del Legado Andalusí
45 Fundación para el Desarrollo Sostenible de Doñana y su Entorno - Doñana 21
46 Fundación Pública Andaluza Centro de Estudios Andaluces
47 Fundación Pública Andaluza Centro para la Mediación y el Arbitraje de Andalucía
48 Fundación Pública Andaluza para la Gestión de la Investigación en Salud de Sevilla (FISEVI)
49 Fundación Pública Andaluza para la Investigación Biosanitaria en Andalucía Oriental Alejandro Otero (FIBAO)
50 Fundación Pública Andaluza para la Investigación de Málaga en Biomedicina y Salud (FIMABIS)
51 Fundación Pública Andaluza Progreso y Salud
52 Fundación Pública Andaluza San Juan de Dios de Lucena y Fundaciones Fusionadas de Córdoba
53 Fundación Real Escuela Andaluza de Arte Ecuestre
54 Fundación Rey Fahd Bin Abdulaziz
55 Innova Venture, S.G.E.I.C., S.A.
56 Instituto Andaluz de Administración Pública
57 Instituto Andaluz de Enseñanzas Artísticas Superiores
58 Instituto Andaluz de Investigación y Formación Agraria, Pesquera, Alimentaria y de la Producción Ecológica
59 Instituto Andaluz de la Juventud
60 Instituto Andaluz de la Mujer
61 Instituto Andaluz de Prevención de Riesgos Laborales
62 Instituto Andaluz del Patrimonio Histórico
63 Instituto de Estadística y Cartografía de Andalucía
64 Inversión y Gestión de Capital Semilla de Andalucía, S.C.R. de Régimen Común, S.A.
65 Metro de Granada, S.A.
66 Parque Científico y Tecnológico Cartuja, S.A.
67 Parque Científico y Tecnológico de Huelva, S.A.
68 Parque de Innovación Empresarial Sanlúcar la Mayor, S.A. (SOLAND)
69 Parque Tecnológico de Andalucía, S.A.
70 Parque Tecnológico y Aeronáutico de Andalucía, S.L. (AERÓPOLIS)
71 Patronato de la Alhambra y Generalife
72 Promonevada, S.A. en liquidación
73 Red Logística de Andalucía, S.A.
74 Servicio Andaluz de Empleo
75 Sociedad Andaluza para el Desarrollo de las Telecomunicaciones S.A. (SANDETEL)
76 Sociedad para la Promoción y Reconversión Económica de Andalucía, S.A. (SOPREA)
77 Tecnobahía, S.L.
78 Tribunal Administrativo de Recursos Contractuales
79 Venture Invercaria, S.A.
80 Verificaciones Industriales de Andalucía
81 01INNOVA 24H, S.L.U.

Ahí va eso. Tenéis trabajico los que gobernéis para el deseado cambio de este régimen Andaluz. Y ahí me vais a tener dando por culo.

Hay dinero para una sanidad de cojones, sobran muchos enchufaos!!! :#yeah"

---------- Post added 06-dic-2018 at 15:27 ----------

Entrevista Abellán 5/12/18 - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (6 Dic 2018)

Reflotando. La lista es ACOJONANTE. Hay que echar a toda esa gentuza como sea.


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:







"Para todos los que confiásteis en mi, gracias por estar juntos en esta lucha y oír vuestra fuerza y cariño. Ha tenido y tendrá muchos buenos momentos, aunque también malos, y conseguiremos todo lo que reivindicamos.

Para los que no y os dedicásteis a manipular, tergiversar, mentir, odiar y tapar vuestras corruptelas, tirad de hemeroteca. Entiendo que hay más de 1000 vídeos, pero ahí está todo y entiendo ahora que no me podáis ni ver. Tengo más dignidad y categoría humana que todos aquellos que me habéis querido hacer daño.

Algunos somos fieles a nuestros principios, no nos vendemos por nada y luchamos por el interés común. Pero sobre todo, os he llevado a muchos donde quería, a luchar por lo vuestro.

En esa foto empezó todo. Y así acabará, como empezó.
Buen puente y que descanséis. Yo lo haré, porque lo necesito. Porque la lucha continúa. :
Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!"


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Dic 2018)

El DesPromotor dijo:


> Si este tío consigue EL MILAGRO de sacar al PSOE y a la tipa esta del poder en Andalucía, yo creo que hay que hacer un crowdfunding en el foro para ponerle una estatua o un chalet en Sotogrande.



¿Cuando empezamos el crufundin ese?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (10 Dic 2018)

Este vídeo pasó desapercibido en su momento (hace un mes) pero vale la pena echarle un vistazo:

SUSANA DÍAZ Y LA LISTA DE ENCHUFADOS - YouTube


----------



## Guillotin (10 Dic 2018)

¡Jesus, Maria y Jose! Que pedazo de lista, se van a jubilar la mayoria de los enchufados-corrupticos andaluces antes de pasar por la auditoria.


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Como puede alguien mentir en sede judicial? Sabéis la gravedad de esto? Señora Palomares, si usted me demanda por lo civil por considerar que he faltado su honorabilidad, lo que nunca, nunca, nunca puede es mentir en sede judicial. A la espera de sentencia judicial y con permiso de su señoría, hoy mismo le interpondré denuncia por falso testimonio. Qué poca vergüenza!!! Y su marido es abogao? Pues lo tienes bien colgaos!!! :vomito: :vomito: Y cuando se dicte sentencia haré público el juicio. Da vergüenza oír tu falsa declaración Palomares. Qué vergüenza!!! Y en el follón que te has metido por hacer caso al Osuna y si abogao, tu marido. #yeah"

Qué vergüenza!!! - YouTube


----------



## Guillotin (10 Dic 2018)

Ay, los sociatas, ellos son así, mentirosos y chorizos como ellos solos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Dic 2018)

Entrevista con Abellán 12/12/18 - YouTube

¡Que la suerte os acompañe! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Dic 2018)

Vía: *Spiriman*

"Después de las medidas cautelares que me pide una juez, tratándome como el peor de los criminales de este país y con una medida que sentará precedentes en la más descabellada prevaricación judicial que se pueda hacer con un ciudadano que defiende lo que otros ocultan y utilizando los medios más infames y crueles que un ser humano pueda hacer, decido retirarme para pelear por mi cuenta contra esta clase de inmundicia humana.

En funciones dejo a cargo de mi puesto como presidente de la Asociación a la vicepresidenta de Justicia por la Sanidad hasta nueva elección de presidente. Convocaré una junta directiva la semana que viene para dejar mis funciones de forma oficial e inmediata.

Lo primero es mi familia y luego mi trabajo como médico con mis pacientes. No doy para más y esta medida sobrepasa todo lo inimaginable. Estoy un poco hasta la polla de tanta hipocresía pero sobre todo de tanta cobardía y conformismo por parte de todos vosotros.

Como ya os dije y os he repetido muchas veces, el problema no lo tengo yo, lo tenéis vosotros.

Y a esa juez y su amiguito y jefe, el juez decano de Córdoba, sólo decirles que lo que han hecho lo pagarán porque los menores no se tocan.

Y al resto de ciudadanos andaluces, seguid enzarzaos en vuestras mierdas de ideologías y siendo marionetas de los que gobiernan y velan por vuestros derechos por la polla.

Y a mis enemigos, disfrutad de este post y regocijaros de vuestra mezquindad y miseria y transformad vuestro odio hacia Spiriman en un pajote o en un orgasmo digital según sexo, porque lo de compartir placer lo tenéis complicado. Pero no olvidéis que en el camino estamos y en el camino nos encontraremos.

Y hoy el Yeah os lo metéis por el culo todos, y a ver si sois capaces de salir solitos el 20 de Enero y llenar Sevilla contra la corrupción sin necesidad de que ningún Spiriman os saque a luchar por lo vuestro y no lo mío.

Adiós muy buenas."


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Dic 2018)

"*NOTA INFORMATIVA DE LA JUNTA DIRECTIVA DE LA ASOCIACIÓN “JUSTICIA POR LA SANIDAD”*

Ante el anuncio de D. Jesús Candel de dejar su cargo como Presidente de esta Asociación, la Junta Directiva informa lo siguiente:

1) Este martes se ha convocado una reunión urgente de la Junta Directiva a la que asistirá D. Jesús Candel para tratar varios asuntos, entre ellos, el de la sustitución de la Presidencia de la Asociación. Se informará a todos los socios del acuerdo que se adopte respecto a dicha sustitución.

2) D. Jesús Candel deja la Presidencia de la Asociación para hacer frente a las vías judiciales que tiene abiertas, pero seguirá en la Asociación como socio apoyando sus acciones y participando en ellas.

3) El mejor apoyo que todos los socios y seguidores podemos prestarle a D. Jesús Candel en reconocimiento a su encomiable labor, es comprender su situación de dedicación a dichos frentes judiciales y ayudarle de forma organizada entre todos, y muy especialmente seguir apoyando las actividades de la Asociación y participando en ellas activamente.

4) Esta Asociación tiene unos fines y unos objetivos que siguen vigentes, y los socios
debemos ser conscientes de que queda mucha tarea por realizar, pues el probable cambio de los gestores políticos no garantiza por sí solo que todos los problemas de la Sanidad pública vayan a resolverse.

5) La marcha de D. Jesús Candel como Presidente de la Asociación no va a ser un
obstáculo para seguir creciendo y realizar todas las acciones en beneficio de la ciudadanía, pues no debemos olvidar que la Sanidad pública nos afecta a todos, y que sólo permaneciendo unidos y actuando como hemos venido haciendo hasta ahora podremos conseguir los frutos que nos hemos propuesto todos: una Sanidad pública digna y libre de los efectos negativos de la corrupción.

6) Dadas las numerosas muestras de apoyo a D. Jesús Candel en estos días, desde la Junta Directiva queremos agradecer dichos apoyos. Respecto a la recaudación de las cantidades económicas que numerosos ciudadanos están realizando para ayudarle en sus frentes judiciales, la Fundación Spiribol que preside D. Jesús Candel informará periódicamente de las cantidades recibidas.

7) Tras la reunión del próximo martes, la Junta Directiva informará sobre las actividades que se están desarrollando en el seno de la Asociación, como la organización de la manifestación
del próximo 20 de enero en Sevilla contra la corrupción, y las que se pondrán igualmente en marcha.

La Junta Directiva de la Asociación “Justicia por la Sanidad”."

NOTA INFORMATIVA DE LA JUNTA DIRECTIVA DE LA ASOCIACIÓN


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Dic 2018)

TOCA DAR UN PASO AL FRENTE - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Dic 2018)

Vía: *Spiriman*

"Todos aquellos que lucháis por lo “Justo” y por la “Verdad” pero que no lo denunciáis ni movéis en las calles a un gato, porque encima no tenéis ni los cojones de vivir en vuestro país y que ponéis vuestra “lucha” por encima de vuestros seres queridos, sois una panda de degenerados, insensatos y reprimidos.

Solamente hay que leer este artículo para alegrarme de no haberos atendido jamás a vuestras llamadas para entrevistarme. El sistema se cambia y se mejora desde dentro, no con victimismos ni conspiraciones de los cojones.

Yo soy médico de urgencias del SAS y padre de familia. Y es lo que voy a seguir siendo. Vivo feliz, contento y lucho y hago por lo que me sale de la polla y no aguanto el fanatismo, la hipocresía y la cobardía.

Y al que le guste bien y al que no, que reviente criticándome en los bares o en las redes. Yo estoy aquí ahora disfrutando de una siesta de cojones y recuperándome de la resaca de una gran fiesta con mis compañeros de urgencias, gente grande, solidaria y que a su manera, también están luchando día a día contra lo que yo lucho también.

Y pronto tendréis noticias mías para los que no pueden vivir sin Spiriman Es que no saben luchar por lo suyo sin un líder o un Mesías. 

Y un abrazo enorme de corazón a todos aquellos que me respetáis porque me tratáis como uno más, como un simple médico y un padre de familia. A esos os guardo todo mi respeto y cariño. Al resto, como a estos gilipollas de La Tribuna de España y otros cuantos más, que os den mucho por culo. #yeah"

Un Paso al Frente. Sobre el abandono de Spiriman y la lucha que otros seguimos manteniendo - La Tribuna de España

****************************************

Sobre Spiriman y otros héroes - YouTube

---------- Post added 16-dic-2018 at 19:46 ----------

¡Me encantan los belenes! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Dic 2018)

Como era previsible, Jesús Candel no se retira de la lucha. Es pura estrategia.

*Spiriman*:

"En un día y medio habéis realizado ya esas donaciones destinadas a pagar mi fianza de 30.000 € que una sinvergüenza de jueza me impone, vulnerando mi presunción de inocencia, por llamar a un juez lo que es, hijoputa, con toda la cuerda dá, por delinquir a sabiendas y cometer una terrible prevaricación judicial.

Si hay jueces que se van a tomar la justicia por su mano en este país, todavía no conocéis a la clase de persona a la que os estáis enfrentando.

Gracias por vuestra respuesta y como ya os dije, el martes por la noche estaré en directo para explicaros unas cuantas cosillas, mientras los tontos de la polla siguen haciendo suposiciones y elucubrando sobre mi ¿retirada? 
#yeah

Aquí os dejo el número de cuenta para el que me quiera ayudar en esta batalla contra la pederastia y corrupción judicial de mil pares de cojones y el apesebramiento de unos cuantos membrilleros de mierda:
ES70 2038 3506 8860 0039 0213
Gracias a todos por estar siempre ahí por otros."


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Dic 2018)

"En 30 minutos de mi anterior publicación y ya ha habido 1500€ de ingresos nuevos.

ACOJONANTE!!! Sois la leche. Pues nada. Gracias a todos, de verdad. Muchas gracias.
Os tendré informados. #yeah

Número de cuenta para la fianza de la jueza de los cojones, que no ha estudiado lo de la presunción de inocencia, la libertad de expresión y que los niños no se tocan:
Bankia: ES70 2038 3506 8860 0039 0213
Aseguraos que el titular que sale es Fundación Spiribol, para evitar estafas.
"







****************************

"Buenos días gente!!
Vamos que nos vamos!!!

Asegúrense de que el titular que les salga sea FUNDACIÓN SPIRIBOL, para evitar estafas porque alguien cambie la cuenta.

La cuenta que he habilitado los que queréis ayudarme con la fianza de 30.000 € es:
BANKIA: ES70 2038 3506 8860 0039 0213
TITULAR: FUNDACIÓN SPIRIBOL.
*Concepto: Fianza para la jueza de los cojones.*

Muchas gracias a todos por hacer posible lo que a veces parece imposible. #yeah"







***********************************

"Madre mía!!
Muchas gracias por el esfuerzo de tantos en ayudarme en esta batalla. Y entiendo el esfuerzo que os supone a tantos.

No os voy a defraudar a todos aquellos que verdaderamente confiáis en mi, aunque muchos tontos de la polla estén especulando con mi “retirada”.
#yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"El vídeo que voy a hacer esta noche va a tocar mucho los cojones.

No recomendado para los que ponen por delante las formas al contenido.

Que tengáis un buen día y hasta esta noche. En directo. Y que se vayan preparando algunos jueces para lo que se les viene encima. #yeah"

*************************************







"Que de pronto tú hijo pequeño que está pintando en el suelo mientras tú ves un ratico la tele y se acerque y te entregue esto, no tiene precio en el mundo.

Y que luego enciendas el móvil y encuentres esto otro, tampoco tiene precio.
Parece que es verdad lo del dicho de que el que da, recibe. Gracias a todos. #yeah"

*************************************

"Que tenga que estar recaudando 30.000 € para una puta fianza de una jueza que lo que no tiene es vergüenza, por llamar hijo de puta a un juez que dejó en libertad a un depredador sexual y a todo una red de prostitución de menores, manda cojones!!!

¡Me cago en vuestra nación! Y al que le molesten mis palabras malsonantes que se joda. ¡Me cago en esta mierda de país de apesebraos, dormíos y tontos de la polla que esperan que los políticos de mierda resuelvan sus problemas!

Luchad por que haya justicia y dejaros ya de polladas de izquierdas y derechas, ostia puta!!!! Luchad por el sentido común, coño!!

Gracias a todos los que me estáis ayudando para que se haga justicia. #yeah"







**************************************

Mensaje de Josele Sánchez a Jesús Candel "Spiriman" - YouTube


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (18 Dic 2018)

Me alegro de que todo vaya bien.
Me imagino que esas donaciones se devolverán cuando la fianza se devuelva no?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (18 Dic 2018)

Me alegro que la gente se haya volcado para pagarle la fianza. No es de recibo que tenga que pagar nada, encima que da la cara y tira de la manta.


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Dic 2018)

_En mi opinión, no es que Jesús lo tenga que devolver o no, es la sociedad la que le está devolviendo algo a él..._

*Spiriman*:

"Los que estáis haciendo esto no os imagináis lo que habéis conseguido.

Estoy alucinando de vuestra respuesta, de tantísima gente, esa gente que es consciente de que los cambios dependen de ellos. De la fuerza de la unión contra la puta corrupción sanitaria, política y judicial.

Increíble!! Hasta esta noche. #yeah
--
BANKIA: ES70 2038 3506 8860 0039 0213
TITULAR: FUNDACIÓN SPIRIBOL.
(Para los que nos preguntáis desde el extranjero, este es el BIC BANKIA: CAHMESMMXXX)"













************************************

_De un caso relacionado tangencialmente. Odon Elorza, un tio importante dentro de la PSOHEZ. Si un dia sale toda la mierda de las cloacas de golpe,,, buff_:

*Justicia Poética by MARIO DÍEZ*:

"Hoy le pedimos a la Justicia que *Odon Elorza* se siente a contestar a la acusación popular sobre quién le filtró actuaciones reservadas del Caso Kote Cabezudo en la investigación cuyo objetivo era determinar su implicación en la causa.

Y tras el interrogatorio, formularemos querella ante el Tribunal Supremo contra él por flagrante delito de falso testimonio. ¿Por qué no explicas públicamente la vergonzosa patraña que fuiste a contar al Juzgado Odón? Que lo sepa todo el mundo tú que vas de transparente.

*Y seguimos esperando que interpongas querella contra quien te acusa de ser el violador de un niño de 15 años.* ¿Sin la protección de los Jueces que vosotros sentáis en el Supremo no hay cojones?
Tu tiempo se agota.

El Juicio Final se acerca..."


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Dic 2018)

Este puede que uno de los mejores video que ha grabado Jesús Candel. Es largo pero vale la pena escucharlo. Acojonante.

."LIBERTAD" de "EXPRESIÓN". - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Después de ver en las noticias lo que ese asesino cabronazo le hizo a Laura, sólo pienso en aquellos que permiten que gente así campe a sus anchas por nuestra sociedad.

Pero vista la mierda de categoría profesional de algunos jueces y juristas, es normal. Los progres de los cojones. Dais asco!! Sois más falsos que Judas.

Que los asesinas pudran sus vidas en la cárceles, dotadas de lujosas celdas, toda su puta vida. Sentido común ostia. Tanto buenismo y soplapollismo.... 

Que sería si esa desgracia le pasara al puto presidente del gobierno. Ah!! Si tiene en su ejecutiva a Odón y sus vicios que lo tienen anestesiado ante estos crímenes. 

Este país desborda hipocresía e insensatez de cojones. Y cojones, os faltan cojones = HONESTIDAD y VALORES. #yeah"


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (19 Dic 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> Este puede que uno de los mejores video que ha grabado Jesús Candel. Es largo pero vale la pena escucharlo. Acojonante.
> 
> ."LIBERTAD" de "EXPRESIÓN". - YouTube



Minuto 10.30 looool.

Bien, he visto todo el video. No entiendo a dónde quiere llegar. Ahora se mete de lleno con la corrupción en la justicia.
Y dice que va a necesitar más dinero y más donaciones porque le van a condenar por el caso Osuna.
Yo creo que ya puestos, Spiriman debería presentarse a presidente del Gobierno porque entonces tendría todo el poder en sus manos para entrar con todo y meter la apisonadora en todos los ámbitos de la sociedad. Quizás eso es lo que está planeando y por eso está abriendo tanto el abanico de su lucha. Si no, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Guillotin (19 Dic 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> Este puede que uno de los mejores video que ha grabado Jesús Candel. Es largo pero vale la pena escucharlo. Acojonante.
> 
> ."LIBERTAD" de "EXPRESIÓN". - YouTube



Muy grande este hombre, este es uno de sus mejores videos.
Que bueno cuando cita las afirmaciones de los probables nuevos gobernantes de Andalucia: "Y una polla van a cambiar estos algo, os creeis que van a cambiar algo de todo esto...y una polla".:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Impresionante!!! Gracias por vuestra confianza. Nunca os estaré lo suficientemente agradecido por la respuesta, el cariño y todo lo que estáis haciendo con vuestro granito de arena para defenderme frente a esta justicia que premia a los malos y castiga a los buenos.

Pero esto va a cambiar !!!! Así que temedme aquellos que os creéis intocables, porque os voy a tocar los cojones. #yeah"













Denuncia por amenazas condicionales - YouTube

¡Qué poca vergüenza! - YouTube


----------



## Guillotin (20 Dic 2018)

Y luego están los que dicen que la justicia en España es muy lenta, cuando a los que mandan les interesa, los palmeros se ponen a trabajar a la velocidad de la luz.
Todo esto de los juzgados me recuerda a la justicia de Castilla Mancha en los años de Bono
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Es fácil denunciar por machismo y acoso, esperemos que a la denunciante, mariachi-enchufada, no le salga gratis esta falsa acusación.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Bueno, ahora me toca aguantar el ataque de las ordas antifascistas y comunistas atontopollinás de este país.

Dios mío que odio me tienen!! Se los van a comer los demonios. Y no me aguantan y me siguen. Serán gilipollas?

No llevan bien esto de que la gente esté donando de su dinero para pagar mi fianza. Ya sabéis que esta gentuza está acostumbrada a las subvenciones y a vivir ellos y sus familias a nuestra costa a base de mucho lameculismo para conseguir vuestros votos y esto de que metáis dinero para mis procesos judiciales contra ellos los tienen que revientan. 

Olvidaos ya de esta mierda de ideología. Y ahora me decís que soy de derechas, y demostraréis algunos una vez más que vuestro odio hacia los que no piensan como vosotros está haciendo mella en la sociedad española. Y eso os jode tremendamente, porque no valéis un mojón si se os valora por vuestro esfuerzo y aptitudes.
 
Habláis de comunismo y vivís como putos marqueses y fachas de mierda engañando a la gente e incumpliendo la ley. Que asco dais algunos ostias!!!
#yeah"







*************************

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LlHU1jx4-w

Escrache a Martin White:

¿No me puedo defender? - YouTube

¿Creéis que me voy a callar? - YouTube


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (21 Dic 2018)

P'arriba. Los últimos dos vídeos son buenísimos.


----------



## Tigershark (21 Dic 2018)

Y tanto he disfrutado del video del escrache que me lo he visto un par de veces y me lo he guardado , es una joya que hay que guardar


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:







"El movimiento "Basta ya", el Sindicato Médico y los ilustres Colegios de médicos de hipócritas de mierda de Andalucía, hacen los primeros movimientos para mejorar la sanidad. :XX: Atención!! El código deontológico se lo pasan por el forro y los pacientes les importan... lo último.

¿Y la Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad? ¿Contarán con ella? Pues claro que no, si no recibimos subvenciones y no nos vendemos.

Esto se resume en más pasta para los médicos, sin solución para la sanidad ni resto de categorías profesionales.
Deteriorarla, y justificar la privatización con un papel de primera para la fundación Idis. Buscad en internet.
Quitar la listas de espera derivando a la privada. :8:

Si en cuatro años no meten € a espuertas y contratan más profesionales, tendrán a la gente en las calles todos los días, y los que antes no reclamaban ahora lo harán.

La izquierda es asquerosamente manipuladora pero la derecha es que es tonta de cojones.

El 20 de enero retomamos nuestras movilizaciones en Sevilla por una sanidad sin políticos, digna, sin corrupción, privatizaciones ni recortes. NO A LA CORRUPCIÓN y dejaos de pollaícas ya los del PP Y Ciudadanos, que aún no habéis gobernado y ya estáis haciendo el ridículo.

*El paciente, lo primero*. Que no se os olvide a nadie. Cueste lo que cueste. #yeah"

---------- Post added 21-dic-2018 at 11:48 ----------

*Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad*:







"ATENCIÓN!!!
•AVIÓN DESDE BILBAO•
Salida sábado 19. Vuelta Domingo 20.
Se pasa noche en Sevilla, entre todos los que vayáis se busca alojamiento.
Precio aproximado: 80€ i/v
Todos los interesados, escribir por whatsapp para concretar compra de vuelo y alojamiento..
Whatsapp al 616 68 71 48
Organiza: Yolanda Bermejo."


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"A la juez de instrucción número 6 de Córdoba “de los cojones”, Lorena Cañete, ahí tienes los billetes!

Dícese “de los cojones” a aquella expresión utilizada ante la prepotencia y el mal uso de la justicia por parte de un magistrado de poca categoría profesional y humana.

Y gracias a los que habéis roto otra barrera de aquellos que me decían: “Jesús, no confíes en la gente que luego te dejarán sólo a la hora de la verdad”

Pues nada, a esos tontos del culo, seguid mirando vuestro ombligo que los demás, miles, lucharemos por lo de todos.

Mil gracias a todos los que me estáis ayudando a enfrentarme a esta hipocresía de sistema y a sus marionetas de mierda. #yeah
--
Todo el que quiera ayudar, puede hacerlo en la cuenta que hemos habilitado para ello:
BANKIA: ES70 2038 3506 8860 0039 0213
TITULAR: FUNDACIÓN SPIRIBOL.
(Para los que nos preguntáis desde el extranjero, este es el BIC BANKIA: CAHMESMMXXX)
Aseguraos de que el titular que les salga sea FUNDACIÓN SPIRIBOL, para evitar estafas porque alguien cambie la cuenta."


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Dic 2018)

¡Qué buen dia entre tanta buena gente! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Dic 2018)

¡Buena NocheBuena! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:







"Mis utensilios de guerra os desean feliz nochebuena y feliz Navidad a todos!! Incluido a los que me odiáis, porque en parte, existen por vosotros. #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Dic 2018)

*Spiriman*:

"Hoy 25 de diciembre, he encontrado llamando a mi puerta este bicho conocido como Mantis religiosa. Encontrarse un bicho de estos se considera un buen augurio en algunas zonas. Mira qué bien!! 

En general en España, la cultura popular equivocadamente presenta a la mantis religiosa como un animal peligroso y venenoso, a pesar de ser totalmente inofensivo y beneficioso para el hombre, pues devora gran cantidad de insectos. 

La relación entre la mantis religiosa y el hombre ha sido un tanto contradictoria ya que, por un lado, ha despertado la curiosidad y la admiración, y por otro suscita la desconfianza y el miedo. 

Pues nada, que me recuerda este bicho a alguien que se hace llamar Spiriman. Así que la he dejado en mi jardín, ya que en el vídeo parece que estaba llamando a mi puerta y que viva feliz en mi casa, si la dejan mis perros... 

Y como hoy es un día especial, aprovecho para llamar a vuestra puerta para pediros que os unáis a este proyecto que fundé en el año 2012, para ayudar a niños con dificultades sociales y económicas importantes y que se sustenta gracias a la Fundación Spiribol, que se halla registrada dentro del ministerio de educación, cultura y deporte a nivel nacional. Fundación Spiribol | Fundación Spiribol 
Y ¿cómo podéis hacerlo? Pues tenéis dos opciones para haceros socios que sólo os llevarán 3 minuticos: 
- A través de este enlace Socios | Fundación Spiribol podéis aportar la cantidad mensual que queráis o consideréis oportuna. 
- A través de esta plataforma que podéis aportar 1€ al mes, que eso ni lo notáis en el bolsillo y que llega íntegro a nosotros gracias a esta magnífica plataforma de Teaming. Para unirse a nuestro grupo de la Fundación Spiribol podéis pinchar directamente en este enlace https://www.teaming.net/fundacionspir... y sólo tenéis que uniros al grupo. 
Para cualquier duda, podéis llamar o escribir por whatsapp al 744 47 60 47 y os ayudarán a hacerlo si lo necesitáis, o para solicitar cualquier información adicional. 
O también podéis escribir a fundacionspiribol@spiriman.org para vuestras consultas o pedir camisetas de YEAH ( No se pudo encontrar la pÃ¡gina | Facebook... ) 

Feliz día de Navidad y que os llenéis de valores para la lucha del día a día, por vosotros y por los que lo necesitan más. #yeah 



Spoiler



-- •FUNDACIÓN SPIRIBOL• Ayuda a niños en riesgo de exclusión social. •••CÓMO COLABORAR••• •Aporta 1€ al mes: https://www.teaming.net/fundacionspir... •Donaciones: CUENTA FUNDACIÓN SPIRIBOL: Bankia: ES53 2038 3506 8860 0007 7888 •Formulario nuevos socios: Socios | Fundación Spiribol •••CONTACTO••• •WhatsApp y Teléfono Socios: 744 476 047 •Eventos Spiribol: 692 05 83 12 •Voluntarios / Colaboraciones / Donaciones de juguetes, libros, meriendas: 675 768 239 •Email socios: fundacionspiribol@spiriman.org •Email administración: administracion@fundacionspiribol.com •Email camisetas, colaboraciones y ayuda en general: info@fundacionspiribol.com •••REDES SOCIALES••• •Página web: http://www.fundacionspiribol.com •Página de Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/fundacionspi... •Canal de Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Fundacio... •Twitter: https://twitter.com/FundSpiribol •Ubicación Fundación Spiribol: https://goo.gl/maps/6zeGto6aH1x 

Gracias!


"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0wAyji-ook


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Dic 2018)

"Atención!! Y esto no es una inocentada como mi anterior post.

El abogado del juez decano de Córdoba, Miguel Ángel Pareja Vallejo, que me querella por injurias y calumnias, cuando no lo son , pide a la jueza de instrucción del 4, Lorena Cañete, que prevarique más aún de lo que ya ha hecho y que me investiguen por conseguir los 30.000€ de fianza de manera tan rápida y sospechosa :XX: y además pide que se aumente la fianza!!!! :XX:

Vamos a ver, criaturicas de Dios. O sois gilipollas o unos mafiosillos de poca monta que veis que esto no tiene salida ya y que la justicia no está para hacer lo que os venga en gana. :XX:

Pero lo mejor de todo!!! ATENCIÓN!!

Acaban de notificarme del Consejo del Poder Judicial que se aperturan diligencias ante mi queja de presunta prevaricación judicial y abuso de poder contra la jueza de instrucción del número 2 de Granada, María de los Ángeles Jimenez Muñoz, que es la que lleva la denuncia de Susana Díaz y Martín White contra mí por injurias y calumnias y que vulneró mi derecho a la defensa y utilizó para “acusarme” pruebas y vídeos manipulados por un mercenario del PSOE, que está siendo investigado por la policia nacional por fraudes en las contrataciones públicas de más de 400.000€ 

Y pongo esta foto para que me veáis todos los sinvergüenzas de este país mi cara y deciros que soy médico de urgencias y es lo que voy a seguir siendo por mucho que os joda, panda de mafiosos y desgraciaos!!!

No soy político pero hago política y lucho por mis derechos y el de mis pacientes como me sale de la punta de la polla. #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Dic 2018)

"Para esa falsa izquierda que piden documentos y no se creen mis publicaciones porque dicen que manipulo a las masas.

¿Será que estáis viendo que voy hasta el final con cada uno de los que me habéis intentado hacer daño e incumplir la ley? Ver anterior publicación para más información.

Y no hagáis más el ridículo con vuestros putos comentarios de mierda aquellos que no respetáis a los demás y llamáis fascistas a los que están hasta la polla de vuestros mangoneos, mentiras, servilismo, subvencionismos, clientelismo, lameculismo, mamoneos de ERES y demás mierdas con el dinero de todos.

Y si os jode que no sea ni de VOX, ni del PP, ni de Ciudadanos, lo que más os jode es que no sea de los vuestros, de esa falsa izquierda de mierda que sólo trae miseria, ruina y la destrucción de todo lo público. Habéis hecho mucho daño a esta tierra cabrones. A trabajar ahora que ya os toca, cojones!!#yeah"


----------



## notengodeudas (28 Dic 2018)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente no verán mis ojos a los psicópatas sociatas fuera de la Junta.



¿Ha pasado ya vd. a recoger su _owned_?


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Dic 2018)

Debunker dijo:


> Al PSOE en Andalucía no lo tumba ni una bomba nuclear. Al paso que vamos al PSOE no lo tumbamos en España en general.
> 
> En fin suerte a Andalucía y ojalá que la labor de spiriman obtenga resultados, pero lo dudo.


----------



## Guillotin (28 Dic 2018)

notengodeudas dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado ya vd. a recoger su _owned_?



Ha sido toda una sorpresa, esto es increible.
Ahora, para desmontar todo el aparato de poder creado durante 40 años por el partido de los obreros socialistas, van a ser necesarios más de 80 años.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Dic 2018)

"Una mafia": El activista español 'Spiriman' aborda con RT la situación sanitaria en Andalucía - RT


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (29 Dic 2018)

BookChin777 dijo:


> "Atención!! Y esto no es una inocentada como mi anterior post.
> 
> El abogado del juez decano de Córdoba, Miguel Ángel Pareja Vallejo, que me querella por injurias y calumnias, cuando no lo son , pide a la jueza de instrucción del 4, Lorena Cañete, que prevarique más aún de lo que ya ha hecho y que me investiguen por conseguir los 30.000€ de fianza de manera tan rápida y sospechosa :XX: y además pide que se aumente la fianza!!!! :XX:
> 
> ...



¡¡JAJAJA...!! Valiente corrupto e hdlp el juez éste. A esta gente no se le puede permitir que sigan ejerciendo, atentan contra lo más sagrado de nuestra sociedad que es el estado de derecho.

Que inhabiliten a esta gentuza de una vez.


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Dic 2018)

"Espero que el nuevo gobierno andaluz ponga en los puestos de cargo en las distintas Consejerías a personas expertas y tituladas en su función correspondiente y no políticos que viven de la política.

Me soplan cosillas de Sevilla que me incitan a llamarle soplapollas al nuevo presidente. Pero vamos a ver que pasa antes de hacerlo. #yeah

P.D: El que está al lado del Moreno en la foto con lo de soplapollas me quedo corto. Vaya pedazo de hipócrita e incompetente.

Vais a estar más tensos en cada paso que deis que Naranjito en la fábrica de Zumosol."

**********************************

"Creo que todavía muchos no sabéis de qué va esto.

El cambio? Que ya hay cambio en Andalucía?

Pufff!!! Repito para los que no os enteráis aún.

VOX=PODEMOS
Todos los partidos políticos actuales son la misma mierda de hipócritas y sinvergüenzas.

Espabilad y luchad por vuestros derechos. Son vuestros y no de ellos, alelaos. En este país sobran políticos y faltan valientes y valores.

Que durmáis bien y a los que defendéis a estos mierdas, que os vayan dando por culo. A mi y a muchos no nos darán.

Y a los soplapollas, ni estoy inhabilitado ni nunca lo he estado. Trabajo como médico de urgencias en el hospital clínico Universitario San Cecilio. Y ahí voy a seguir por mis cojones y porque me gusta. #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Dic 2018)

"Mensaje a Pablo Casado y a Santiago Abascal. Venga!! Y a Rivera también:

Si vais a utilizar a vuestro compi nini como vosotros Juanma Moreno, futuro presidente de la Junta de Vandalucía, para quitar las listas de espera mandando pacientes a la privada y jugando con su desesperación y no contratando más profesionales en la pública, abriendo quirófanos tarde y noche, utilizando las máquinas a pleno rendimiento y quitando las guardias de 24 h, nos vais a encontrar a la Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad con mucha mala leche.

Y acordaros que en Granada queremos dos hospitales COMPLETOS y con todos los profesionales y especialistas que faltan.
#yeah

Veréis ahora como saltan todos los de derechas, los Voxistas y los que tienen o trabajan en privada diciendo que lo primero son los pacientes y que sobran funcionarios o cosas así. En twiter ya han saltado unos cuantos soplapollas que no tienen ni puta idea ni de lo que hablan.

Venga!!! Despacharos agusto, que aún no tenéis ni idea de qué va esto. "


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Dic 2018)

"El día que la mayoría de los españoles seáis conscientes que vuestros peores enemigos, para que se cumpla la ley en este país y no se vulneren vuestros derechos, son los POLÍTICOS actuales de cualquier partido, entonces las cosas cambiarán.

Mientras tanto seguid canalizando vuestro odio y rencor hacia mi a través de mi muro o mis canales en redes, unos y otros. Este es el camino para conseguir lo anterior.

Y aquí está lo recaudado para mis fianzas y multas. De temas que tienen que ver con menores. Siiiii!!! Es una cuenta de la fundación Spiribol que presido. No lo sabíais algunos???? :XX:

Que ayuda a menores con dificultades e intenta que no se vulneren sus derechos por pederastas, jueces cobardes o políticos mamones!!!

Y si a alguien le preocupa de dónde obtengo el dinero y como lo recaudo, o cualquier otro tema fiscal, por favor, investigarme o recoger firmas para que la fiscalía lo haga. Porfa!!!

A eso hay que sumarle los 30.000 que ya se han aportado de fianza al juzgado número 4 de Córdoba de medidas cautelares por riesgo de fuga de Spiriman fuera de su amado país. :XX: #yeah"













---------- Post added 30-dic-2018 at 14:19 ----------

Entrevista en Rusia Today TV - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Dic 2018)

"Esto no se investiga por la fiscalía y se hará todo lo posible por juzgar sólo mis putos insultos a putos irresponsables de mierda.

Cuanto daño habéis hecho a tantísima gente con la puta fusión hospitalaria en Granada y algunos putos médicos aún la defienden. Asco me dais. Panda de hipócritas!! Y cagaos, que es lo que sois además, mezquinos y cobardes!!!

Que os den por culo a todos esos desgraciaos y desearles para el próximo año que paguen por todo esto, judicial y socialmente.

Al resto, a la buena gente, feliz 2019, que por fin Andalucía se mueve.

Aquí tenéis datos, que algunos incluso con eso, seguirán manipulando y negando la evidencia. Son así de soplapollas. En este mundo hay de todo. Por lo menos ya los conocemos. :vomito: #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Dic 2018)

"Un año más, la asociación avanza, crece y cada vez es más fuerte.
Gracias a todos por seguir ahí!"


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Dic 2018)

El último video... Del año! - YouTube


----------



## un pringao (1 Ene 2019)

Gusana vete ya
Gusana vete ya
GUSANA VETE YA


----------



## juster (1 Ene 2019)

susana, cuando salga toda la mierda de andalucia, estaras acabada y habras acabado con el pisoe...
gracias pedazo de mierda...


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Ene 2019)

Vaya, no sabía que este tio era forero. He visto videos de el y comparto su odio hacia la junta y el psoe, pero me parece que poco más.

El primer video que le ví me lo enviaron por wassap y ya comenzaron a rechinarme algunas cosas. Se quejaba del tema de los medicamentos y el mangoneo de la junta, pero era una queja hipócrita, ya que lo que pasa es que ese mangoneo ha pasado desde los mismos médicos a la institución. Por eso llora, por que no mangonea y no tiene su tajada como pasaba antes.

Al paciente que le jodan, esto es una pelea entre médicos y politicos por hacer de "intermediarios" de las farmaceuticas en el lucrativo negocio de la salud.

Señor Spiriman, lo siento, votaremos masivamente a VOX. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Ene 2019)

1 de Enero... Y seguimos palante! - YouTube

---------- Post added 01-ene-2019 at 16:49 ----------

"Este vídeo lo emití el 8 de octubre del 2017. Esa denuncia se encuentra en la Audiencia de Sevilla a la espera de abrirse o no diligencias, con más de 100 sentencias judiciales aportadas a la denuncia que confirman lo que aquí expongo.
La máxima responsable e ideadora de esta mierda, María Jesús Montero, actual ministra de Hacienda y muy amiguita de Pedro Sánchez.
La justicia aceleró para intentar quitarme de en medio por mis formas. Inexplicable, no? :XX:
Esto lo sabe la oposición y parece que las Unidades de Gestión Clínicas sólo quieren cambiarles el nombre por Unidades de Gestión Sanitarias. Acabará el nuevo gobierno de tajo con toda esta mierda? No. Los políticos son todos iguales.
El tiempo es mi aliado y vuestro peor enemigo. Ahora algunos, seguid haciendo conjeturas sobre mi futuro, tontos de la polla. #yeah"

La máxima responsable de esta mierda, María Jesús Montero. - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Ene 2019)

"No puedo con la incompetencia de algunos pocos profesionales, la inutilidad de los políticos de pacotilla, pero menos puedo con la desidia, conformismo e intransigencia de muchos pacientes. Que creéis? Que sólo la culpa es del miedo a denunciar por represalias de los sanitarios? Venga ya e iros de paseo!!! Reclamad, reclamad, reclamad, reclamad.......#yeah"

Reclamad, reclamad, reclamad!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Ene 2019)

Ya vienen los Reyes Magos, caminito de San Telmo... - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Ene 2019)

¡Dos limpiadoras para todo el hospital! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Ene 2019)

El hombre que susurraba a los caballos... - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Ene 2019)

¡A Sevilla TODOS el día 20! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Ene 2019)

¡¡No me han dejado dimitir!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Ene 2019)

Falta de todo. - YouTube


----------



## anestesia (10 Ene 2019)

Cómo Spiriman dice, y VOX ha demostrado: ningún partido va a defender nuestros intereses, los partidos defienden su propios intereses (poltronas, sus sueldos,...)

¡Levantemos los velos! - YouTube

Levantemos los velos!


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Ene 2019)

"Para aquellos que están comentando mi condena recurrida por mis insultos en muchos vídeos a un sinvergüenza que tiene un proceso penal abierto por graves delitos, con unos agarres al Psoe y a Susana Díaz de cojones y que ha sido conocido ya en casi todos los rincones de España por sus tropelías y que me pedía 80.000 € por el daño a su honor, una juez de instrucción ha fallado en sentencia no firme con una multa de 5.000€ (valora muy poco por lo que escuchó en el juicio su honorabilidad) y la retirada de unos y no todos los vídeos que hice sobre el, os tengo que decir que me siento muy satisfecho por el resultado.

De aquí a la retirada de mis vídeos imaginaros todo el tiempo que puede llevar hasta que esto llegue a los tribunales europeos. Por lo demás, este personaje tiene que tener a parte de un cabreo de cojones, un gusanillo en el cuerpo acojonante por lo que se le viene encima. 

5000 € Osuna. Eso vale tu honorabilidad. Enhorabuena!!! Y esa es la justicia que tenemos. No crees que tiene mejores resultados la justicia social? #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Ene 2019)

"No espero que nadie entienda mis formas y la verdad es que me importa un pepino. Pero agradezco este artículo, a su autor y a todos los que sabéis poneros en el lugar de alguien que sólo intenta luchar por la verdad y por lo que considera justo, como muchos de vosotros. Yo lo he hecho a mi manera. Pero tened clara una cosa. Lo primero es mi familia, mis amigos y mi trabajo. Los que anteponéis cualquier causa u objetivo profesional en vuestras vidas, por muy honesta y justa que sean a eso, creo que os equivocáis por completo. Es mi opinión.

Soy así y es mi manera de pensar. Y no espero que os guste ni os disguste. Solo espero que entendáis que ayudar a los demás empieza por ayudar primero a los que más queremos y cuidarlos intensamente. El día que dejéis la hipocresía a un lado, viviréis de verdad y esta sociedad cambiará a mejor.

Y eso les pasa a muchos de los que critico y a la mayoría de los corruptos económica o moralmente, que ni saben vivir ni quieren dejar vivir debido a la amargada vida interna que llevan por descuidar lo más importante. No son felices ni nunca lo serán por mucho que intenten aparentar que lo son. Ciertamente, siento pena por ellos. Ellos sienten lo contrario, odio.

Un saludo Josele y gracias por tu valentía y claridad. Ánimo y fuerza en tu intensa vida sin hipocresía. Eres un buen hombre.

Contra los que lucho y me cago en sus muelas, que os den. Pero siempre podéis decidir vivir honestamente y con decencia. Merece la pena. #yeah "

Spiriman sigue: la junta directiva de Justicia por la Sanidad no acepta la dimisión de Jesús Candel - La Tribuna de España


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (10 Ene 2019)

El el puto amo las cosas claras ,nadie en este país tiene los santos cojones como el de decir la pura realidad ,por qué dice la verdad y muchos aquí jadeais esperando que un partido político resuelva los problemas ,lo tenemos claro si esperamos que los políticos resuelvan nuestros problemas ,pero como dice el dicho lo que está abajo es igual a lo que está arriba , en fin


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Ene 2019)

"“Helao” me he quedado después de leer la sentencia que me condena a pagar 5000 € al sinvergüenza del dr. Antonio Osuna. No tienen desperdicio las contradicciones de la juzgadora.

2500 € por llamarle hijoputa, cabronazo con toda la cuerda dá y sinvergüenza y 2500€ por utilizar una foto suya con la gerente de su hospital sacada de internet. :8: Escalofriante la sentencia. La conoceréis en breve. Hace aguas de forma alarmante.

¿Presiones a la jueza? ienso: Helado me he quedado, como la helada de esta noche, que va a ser la más fría del año.

Abrigaros bien los sinvergüenzas, que esto hace aguas y se va a congelar más de uno..... y me encanta. : #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Ene 2019)

Helao me he quedao... - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Ene 2019)

"¿ Investigará el nuevo gobierno andaluz donde han ido a parar las decenas de millones que la izquierda andaluza decía ahorrar con las corruptas y perversas subastas de medicamentos?

Que le pregunten a Martín White, a la ministra de Hacienda o a PSOE de Andalucía e Izquierda Unida
Ellos lo saben. Si no, que Juanma Moreno utilice la influencia de su mujer con Tony Mingo, presidente de Bidafarma y de todos los colegios farmacéuticos de Andalucía, a ver que le cuentan. :XX:

Luego, cuando no lo hagáis, no me vengáis con que os falto el respeto y pierdo las formas. :vomito: #yeah"


----------



## Galiano (12 Ene 2019)

Ya somos 8395 socios en Justicia por la Sanidad. Poco a poco va subiendo pero deberíamos ser cientos de miles. Con una cuota ridícula de 1 euro al mes puedes hacerte socio y colaborar para que los corruptos que malversan dinero público sean llevados a los tribunales. Es más, deberían existir mas asociaciones de este tipo para defender varias causas, para hacer política desde abajo y que los políticos nos tengan respeto.

Conviene recordar que lo mas importante no es que cambiemos una formación política por otra. Lo fundamental es que los propios ciudadanos pidamos cuentas a los políticos y mantengamos sobre estos una estrecha vigilancia. Que nos teman. Y a través de asociaciones como esta es posible.


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Ene 2019)

"...para el domingo que viene. Estáis todos invitados, pero claro, eso de ir de manifestación en contra de la CORRUPCIÓN sanitaria, política y judicial no interesa si no lo convoca la izquierda, o la derecha, o el centro... :XX: Ah, no!! Que lo convoca la Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad y su presidente no es políticamente correcto. El domingo 20 de enero nos vemos en Sevilla, eso si, el que anteponga sus intereses al bien común y su ideología al respeto de nuestros derechos. Y me da igual que seamos 5 ó 6. Incluso así seguiremos. #yeah"

Cargando pilas... - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Ene 2019)

"Que el que no quiera venir que no venga el 20 de enero a Sevilla.

Que aquí cada uno defiende lo que quiere, mientras otros defendéis a vuestros partidos políticos e ideologías de izquierdas y derechas.

Pero ya está bien de mangonearnos y politizarlo todo, coño! #yeah

Salida a las 12 desde la plaza del ayuntamiento de Sevilla hasta San Telmo!!"


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Ene 2019)

CARTA A LAS ANDALUZAS Y LOS ANDALUCES: PSOE Andalucía

"Realmente los socialistas lo que tenéis es un grave problema con esta mujer al frente. Vais de culo con ella, cuesta abajo y sin frenos. La que os ha hecho perder las elecciones!!! :XX:

De izquierdas? :XX: Movilizarse en contra del voto de la mayoría? :XX:
Pero a vosotros qué pollas os pasa o lo que es lo mismo, quién pollas os creéis? :XX:

Puffff!!! De tratamiento en Salud Mental, esa que el partido socialista con sus apoyos de la mal llamada y manipuladora izquierda, ha maltratado y vejado en perjuicio de sus pacientes (conocidos como usuarios para los sociolistos) en los últimos años. :8:

Estás invitada el 20 de enero Susanita!! :XX:

Y tus votantes también. Otra cuestión es si vendréis. : ¿Por qué estáis a favor o en contra de la corrupción sanitaria, política y judicial? :XX:

El nuevo gobierno debería asistir también. Esos que tanto me preguntaban, incluido el Moreno Nocillas, si el permiso me lo daban el día 1 de diciembre o no.

Todos contra la corrupción!!!! O prevalecerá la hipocresía de esta dormida sociedad democrática? Y los de Vox, esos que me tiraban los tejos y que no aguantan un NO por respuesta. :XX: :vomito:

Yo voté nulo y sé que eso os da mucho por culo. #Yeah"

---------- Post added 14-ene-2019 at 13:35 ----------


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Ene 2019)

"Aviso a carguillos puestos a dedo por méritos propios, en su mayoría adictos al sistema apesebrao del régimen socialista o pro-fusionistas frustrados (dícese de aquellos que defienden la mayor barbarie que se quiso hacer con la sanidad granaina) que por alguna de mis denuncias o vídeos, quiera evadir su responsabilidad atacando a humildes profesionales a pie del cañón. #yeah"

Y quien avisa, traidor no es... - YouTube

---------- Post added 14-ene-2019 at 22:15 ----------

"Y digo yo que los que os manifestáis mañana en San Telmo frente a la investidura de la mayoría que han votado,¿estaréis el domingo también contra la corrupción, no? 

Qué falsa y manipuladora que es la falsa izquierda de este país, coño!! Y la derecha tonta y corrupta de cojones.#yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Ene 2019)

¿Estamos en lo mismo, no? - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Ene 2019)

"Anda!!!! Que se lo apunten las togas locas y apesebradas de Granada y Córdoba.

Uy, uy, uyyyyyyy!!!!

O soy un peligro de verdad para algunos o es que yo soy médico y a mi me aplica otra vara de medir la justicia, no? 

Qué opináis? #yeah"

El TSJA desestima la denuncia de Quim Torra contra Juan Marín por llamarle «racista» y «golpista»


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Ene 2019)

Piensa por ti y decide tú por lo que es de todos. - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Ene 2019)

La razón por la que me manifiesto el 20 en Sevilla. - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Ene 2019)

"Se archiva la denuncia que la policia mandó al juzgado en Granada porque la consideraba un delito por incitación al odio y por intromisión ilegal y manipulación y difamación de mi imagen y que se puso contra un mercenario del PSOE que está siendo además investigado por la unidad de delitos administrativos de la policia nacional en un proceso abierto de delitos de malversación de fondos públicos.

Dice su señoría, que de señoría tiene poco, que lo que él hace si está amparado en la libertad de expresión como llamarme nazi, fascista, racista y xenófobo y acusarme sin pruebas de la muerte de pacientes!!! :8: y que puede manipular mis vídeos y hacer publicidad de mi imagen con simbología nazi.

Lo dice un juez de instrucción de Granada!!! Por supuesto se recurrirá. Porque voy a dar un por culo de cojones a los jueces apesebrados.

Pero si lo hago yo ya no es lo mismo, no es libertad de expresión. Por difundir la imagen de Osuna, sacada de internet, un médico jefe, cargo público a dedo y un sinvergüenza, 2.500 euros de multa. Y por llamar Hijaputa a Susana Díaz sin conocerla en persona y explicar por qué la llamo Hijaputa como política, tengo abierto un proceso penal con más de dos o tres años de prisión.

Difundir mi imagen manipulada con simbología de asesinos nazis no es delito y es líbertad de expresión. :8:

Doble vara de medir en función de quien eres y qué haces y qué dices y si eres un lameculos o no o vives de la teta del sistema de la partitocracia

En resumen, unos auténticos HIJOS DE LA GRAN CHINGADA.

Muchas togas están podridas. La Justicia de Granada corrompida hasta la médula. Después dicen que se garantiza la justicia en un estado de derecho. La mayor mentira contada a un pueblo

Más motivos por los que voy a Sevilla. Hoy además el Tribunal Supremo me notifica que la querella contra Susana Díaz la pasa a la Fiscalía para que haga un informe después de haber depositado 12.000 €, la que controla el gobierno de Pedrito Sánchez. Me mondo!!! :XX:

Yo además tengo que poner dinero para que se investigue. Qué cachondeo, no? Pues si.

El problema no lo tengo yo, que estoy dejando en evidencia a esta Justicia politizada por mamandurrios. Lo tenéis vosotros y vuestros partidos políticos plagados de ineptos y de gentuza que prostituyen vuestros derechos.

Mi lucha es una carrera de fondo. Y ayyyyy de aquel que me intente hacer la puñeta. Ya sois unos cuantos. Ahora a ver quien tiene más aguante y llega hasta el final, cabroncilllos!!!

Y para los que tanto preguntan por aquí, yo voté nulo. Informaros un poquito antes de hablar o seguid metiendo mierda por aquí. Lo necesito. #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Ene 2019)

La justicia hay que pelearla. - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Ene 2019)

"Muchos me paráis y me decís que muchos granainos nunca me podréis agradecer lo mucho que he luchado con vosotros contra la puñetera y desastrosa fusión hospitalaria de esta ciudad.

Pues espero que mañana, todos esos que lo decís y lo sentís, nos acompañéis en Sevills en esa marcha contra la corrupción sanitaria, política y judicial, que es la raíz del problema que muchos andaluces y españoles vivimos.

Y los que vivan aún con miedo o prefieran resguardarse en su hipocresía, calentad el sillón como aquellos políticos a los que votáis. #yeah"


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Ene 2019)

Sevilla! Aquí estamos! - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-ene-2019 at 12:22 ----------

Todos luchando por un mismo objetivo. - YouTube

---------- Post added 20-ene-2019 at 12:39 ----------

Ahí está! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Ene 2019)

"Atención peperos!!!

Acaban de soplarme que vuestro querido presidente Juanma Moreno “Nocillas”, alias el Nini, ha pactado en el más estricto secreto :XX: con Susanita de los cojones para dificultar toda la documentación necesaria por el portal de la opacidad (conocido como el portal de transparencia por la clase política) para que mi querella y mis denuncias contra ella y su gobierno por prevaricación y malversación de fondos públicos no prosperen.

No pueden hacer prosperar algo que pondría a muchos políticos en su lugar natural, en la puta calle buscando trabajo.

Esta semana me han dicho que obtendré noticias al respecto. Si es verdad esto, er Nini va durar menos de presidente que un caramelo en mi boca (yo no chupo, mastico)

Insisto que esto es alto secreto, :XX: pero ya sabéis que tengo enemigos muy ineptos pero también infiltrados en la administración pública muy peligrosos y mú harticos de tanto mamoneo de estos partidos corruptos. :8: : #yeah"







---------- Post added 21-ene-2019 at 14:53 ----------

¿Y ahora qué? - YouTube

---------- Post added 21-ene-2019 at 14:59 ----------

Queda mucho por hacer! Gracias a todos! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Ene 2019)

Testimonios reales. - YouTube

A ver qué pasa... - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Ene 2019)

"Transparencia del nuevo gobierno, por los cojones!!! Muy grave. Por cierto, yo voto nulo y tú Juanma, vete a tomar por culo. #yeah"

¿Transparencia?


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Ene 2019)

Esto es pa mear y no echar gota... - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 15:45 ----------

¡Esto es ALUCINAAANTE! - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 15:47 ----------

¿El problema soy yo? No.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Ene 2019)

"A ver!! Para los preguntones y para los que están obsesionados solo en etiquetarme en la puñetera derecha o la izquierda porque eso les preocupa más que su salud o sus derechos:

No es razonable que subsistan en la Sanidad andaluza PÚBLICA dos modelos de gestión tan diferentes, que provocan disfunciones y anomalías.

Me refiero al modelo administrativo del SAS (en régimen jurídico de derecho público) y al modelo de las Agencias públicas empresariales (en régimen jurídico de derecho PRIVADO en su mayoría) :8: .

Este último modelo debería erradicarse en la Sanidad andaluza, pues tiene difícil encaje con la normativa sanitaria general y facilita la CORRUPCIÓN de los cojones, además de no conllevar mejoras en el servicio hacia los pacientes. A mi juicio, todos los centros sanitarios deberían ser gestionados por el SAS.

Y ese proceso hacia un único modelo debería realizarse sin vulnerarse los principios de igualdad, mérito, capacidad y publicidad, pues no puede obviarse que en la contratación laboral de la mayoría del personal sanitario y administrativo adscritos a dichas Agencias sanitarias no se han cumplido dichos principios, como ha reflejado en numerosos informes de la Cámara de Cuentas.

Y al que no le guste lo que digo, que no me siga más y siga confiando en su puñetero partdo político. :XX: #yeah

www.justiciaporlasanidad.org"


----------



## CANILLAS (23 Ene 2019)

*Cuando el cambio eran dos*

Cuando el cambio eran dos







El doce es un número de alto valor cabalístico que remite a los apóstoles del cristianismo primigenio, a los hombres «sin piedad» del jurado, a los huevos que entran en el cartucho con papel de periódico y a los mercenarios rescatados del patíbulo por un Lee Marvin en estado de gracia. «The dirty dozen» («La docena sucia») en su título original, y así los llamaría nuestra desnortada izquierda, obsesionada con despojarlos de legitimidad democrática, de contar entre sus asesores con algún cinéfilo. Porque doce, incluido el presidente Moreno, son también los componentes del* primer gobierno no socialista de la comunidad autónoma andaluza, a quienes una abrumadora mayoría de votantes ha encargado la tarea de desguazar el régimen cleptómano que los ha saqueado minuciosamente durante cuarenta años*. 

«Los que desembarcaron en Normandía nunca desfilaron en París». En la hora del triunfo, en efecto, los vencedores no deberían haber postergado a aquellos llaneros solitarios que se enfrentaron a un poder omnímodo en desigual lucha, sin más armas que sus convicciones, *cuando los hoy consejeros cobardeaban en sus muelles canonjías de la leal oposición o, peor, pordioseaban limosnas al PSOE*. *Mercedes Alaya en el juzgado y Jesús «Spiriman» Candel en la plaza, dejaron jirones de salud en la batalla, soportaron viles campañas difamatorias y, finalmente, fueron enterrados –en el olvido– sin honores por los beneficiarios de su heroicidad*, esos políticos que hoy reinan en San Telmo bajo la tentación, ay, de heredar el cortijo en lugar de airearlo. Sin ellos dos, la sospecha de corrupción absoluta (económica y moral) de la Junta jamás se habría tornado certeza documentada.* Abrieron los ojos a los andaluces voluntariamente ciegos para que el 2 de diciembre cebaran las urnas con papeletas de cambio.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Ene 2019)

Como me han dado poco tiempo en la Sexta... - YouTube

---------- Post added 24-ene-2019 at 10:04 ----------

Intervención en "Carretera y manta" - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Ene 2019)

"Aviso a los ilustres colegios de médicos de España!!!

Voy a defender la sanidad pública frente a los intereses y el negocio de la sanidad privada a muerte.☠

Y no juguéis conmigo ni con la Asociación Justicia por la Sanidad porque si no os gusta como lo hago, me importa tres pollas en vinagre.
#yeah : "


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Ene 2019)

No se puede - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Ene 2019)

Buenas noticias!!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Ene 2019)

"Ni el pelillo de una gamba os va a caber a algunos por el ojillo del culo cuando la prensa de esta noticia que os adelanto parcialmente. #yeah"

Madre mía!!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Ene 2019)

Esto sólo tiene una solución... - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 20:04 ----------



Luis Escribano y Antonio Barrera, miembros de la asociación JUSTICIA POR LA SANIDAD, nombrados de forma oficial ASESORES del nuevo gobierno andaluz para destapar la corrupción del régimen sociolisto.

¡¡Aquí va la tan esperada noticia!! - YouTube

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 20:13 ----------

Entrevista Abellán 30/1/19 - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Feb 2019)

"Sabéis que ningún médico puede sacar un historial de un paciente del hospital sin su autorización, verdad?

Y menos presentarlo como prueba a un juzgado, verdad? :8: Es un delito muy grave, lo sabéis?

Pues atentos al directo de esta noche. #yeah"







Me encanta esto de la justicia!!! - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Feb 2019)

Refranero popular español - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Oct 2022)

QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ


----------

